# Norway - One photo per day



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ Really great thread! :banana: You know how to deliver quality, with all the fine pics, descriptions and maps, instead of throwing some random low quality together, which you sometimes see in other threads.hno:


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Øvre Holmegate, Stavanger (Rogaland)
This colorfull street in Stavanger was a few years ago a dull, random street just outside the city center. But as a "rebirth" of the street, all the buildings were painted in variuos colors housing small shops and cafès, and is a new "main street" of cultural Stavanger.

Stavanger is the 4th largest city in Norway, with a population of 120,798 (2008) and approximately 210.000 people in the conurbation. The city is commonly referred to as the Petroleum Capital of Norway.


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

beautiful!
maybe i go next year to alesund.


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Svolvær (Nordland)
Newyears eve in Svolvær, a city in Lofoten with a population of 4.000.


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Ramberg (Nordland)
This is the Ramberg beach in the midtnight sun. This is so far north, even for most norwegians, that the water rarly is more than 16-17 degrees. But who knows? With the global warming, this will be the european main beach in 50 years?


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Ramberg (Nordland)
I really like this spot, so adds another photo for tomorrow


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Midnight sun, Nordkapp (Finnmark)
North Cape (Nordkapp in norwegian). This 307 m high, steep cliff is often referred to as the northernmost point of Europe, located at 71°10′21″N 25°47′40″E and is a popular tourist destination, especially in the summer during the midnight sun looking north knowing the next "land" is the North Pole


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

Most beautiful country in the world.


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

Any pic from Svalbard??? (I'm going there! )


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

UrbanLife said:


> Øvre Holmegate, Stavanger (Rogaland)
> This colorfull street in Stavanger was a few years ago a dull, random street just outside the city center. But as a "rebirth" of the street, all the buildings were painted in variuos colors housing small shops and cafès, and is a new "main street" of cultural Stavanger.
> 
> Stavanger is the 4th largest city in Norway, with a population of 120,798 (2008) and approximately 210.000 people in the conurbation. The city is commonly referred to as the Petroleum Capital of Norway.


Stavanger is the only city I have been to in Norway, which was over 15 years ago. It was during the month of November so there wasn't that much to do except shop and club hop.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice thread kay:


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Longyearbyen (Svalbard)
Longyearbyen is the largest settlement, and the administrative centre of Svalbard. With a population just passing 2000 its growing as tourism industry is demanding more jobs up here. Reserach facilities, and some brand new high-schools and a University centre is also contributing to a growth in one of the northernmost settlements on Earth. The "Doomsday Vault" is an Arctic safe capable of storing millions of crop seeds, is located near Longyearbyen. This gigantic safe will protect against natural and human disasters, including global warming, floods and fires, and nuclear holocaust. The site was chosen for both its remoteness and ambient temperature of the permafrost.


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks mate! Bueatiful pic. Looking forward to get there! :banana:


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Reine, Lofoten (Nordland)
Reine is the administrative centre of Moskenes municipality, Norway. Its population is only 342. It has been a commercial centre since 1743. Today tourism is important. In spite of its remote location thousands of people visit this neighborhood annually.


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Reine, Lofoten (Nordland)
Just can't decide wich photo I want to use, so uses both and ads also a photo for tomorrow


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Lofoten looks amazing!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Does anyone happen to have a picture of the Vestfjorden region of Norway?? When I was on a ship in the Navy, we sailed through that area on the other side of the Arctic Circle.


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

Longyearbyen is wonderful!!! I'm Miguel from Mexico/USA, sorry, my english is terrible! Longyearbyen is a magic city, spectacular, simply WOOOW!!!

more photos of longyearbyen, please!


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

NATO exercise, Vestfjorden (Nordland)
Submarine during a NATO winter practise in Vestfjorden.



















(More photos: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3c/Brennviksanden.jpg )


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Vøringsfossen, Eidfjord (Hordaland)
Vøringfossen in early spring. 

This is one of the most visited waterfalls in Norway. The falls are 183 m (about 600 ft.) high. The falls are located in Eidfjord not far from Highway 7, which connects Oslo with Bergen.

Bjoreia, the small river that flows into Vøringfossen, has a hydroelectric dam in the Sysendalen valley above the falls, reducing the flow of water. In summer, the flow is increased to 12 m3/s, above its natural rate, not least to benefit the tourist trade.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

UrbanLife said:


> NATO exercise, Vestfjorden (Nordland)
> Submarine during a NATO winter practise in Vestfjorden.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo, thanks Urbanlife. kay:


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Røros (Sør-Trøndelag)
Røros was founded in 1644 in the chase for copper. The mining town was included on the list of World Heritage Sites in 1980. 333 years of mining and animal husbandry in the town created a unique town on the mountain slopes. The reason for inclusion in the list reads:

Røros is a unique mining town built exclusively of wood. The town has for 333 years been a melting pot of cultures and influences from Germany, Denmark, Sweden, Trondheim and the surrounding district. This has resulted in a wooden house environment, which represents much of Norway?s finest traditions, and is unique in our country?s industrial, social, cultural and architectural areas. The mining town of Røros and its surroundings is a characteristic example of a special traditional style of wood architecture creating a unique town 600 metres above sea level.

The wooden houses and the centre of the town are included on the list. The mining town has retained much of its original structure in the layout of the streets from the 1600s, and the wooden houses built in the1700 and 1800s.



















(Short video: http://www.verdensarvenroros.no/static/film/Introduksjon.wmv )


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Amazing pictures! Amazing country!


----------



## Adrimer (May 5, 2008)

Very, very beautiful, all these landscapes .. 
congratulations


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful landscapes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics - awesome places :cheers:


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Trolltunga, (The Trolls tongue) Hardanger: 

This mountain formation sticks out at a height off 350 meters above Ringedalsvatnet lake near Tyssedal/Odda.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

damn those photos just impressive:drool:


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Syltefjord (Finnmark)
Home to several sea birds and eagles the Stauran area in Syltefjord is well known for its bird life. Located on the northern tip of Finnmark, this is a spectacular located tourist destination. The area is in Båtsfjord municipality.

(If you can't see all the birds sitting on the rocks, take a closer look..)


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Trollstigen (Møre og Romsdal)
Trollstigen (English: The Troll Ladder) is a mountain road in Rauma, Norway, part of Norwegian national road 63 connecting Åndalsnes in Rauma and Valldal in Norddal. It is a popular tourist attraction due to its steep incline of 9 % and eleven hairpin bends up a steep mountain side. Trollstigen was opened on July 31, 1936, by King Haakon VII after a construction time of 8 years. The road up is narrow and with few possibilities where cars can meet, although it has been widened in recent years. On the top there is big parking place where you can walk for about ten minutes to get onto a viewing balcony. There you will enjoy a great view over the road with its bends and the waterfall.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Trolltunga, (The Trolls tongue) Hardange is nice fantastic


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Geiranger (Møre og Romsdal)
Photo of a cliff at the end of the Geianger fjord.


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Sautso canyon (Finnmark)
The river Altaelva has carved out one of the largest canyons in Europe on its way from the High Plateau of Finnmarksvidda down to the Altafjord. It lies in the municipality of Alta in Finnmark county, Norway. It is the site of a controversial hydroelectric power plant. The river is one of the best salmon rivers in Norway, known for it's large-sized salmon.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Norway is fantastic awesome:nuts:


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Maciej Duczynski amazing Scandinavian photos*

Polish photographer Maciej Duczynski has produced some very nice photos of Norway and Scandinavia. You can find more of his pics on his homepage (linked).

Unfortunately Maciej does not provide info on locations, so no info on where this shot was taken, no names or anything. But it looks good never the less!


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Maciej Duczynski amazing Scandinavian photos* (02)

I'll be "bad" and break the rules, and post a second pic by Maciej Duczynski, for two reasons: 1. they're good, and 2. I'll probably not post much in this thread from now on. 
So I hope you bear with me on this!










Tried to find something slightly different from the typical fjord pictures you always see from Norway.


----------



## HA.RA. (Nov 10, 2006)

this is one country of my dreams..


i love so much NORWAY...


----------



## Beca (Oct 12, 2006)

somewhere nearby the Arctic circle:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

O M G!


Nature of Norway is absolutely stunnig! So epic and unimaginable!


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

such a beautiful country...i should really go back there


----------



## Gordon Freeman (Jan 21, 2005)

incredible, thank you for a look into norway


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Litleverivassfossen in Rago National Park*

Rago National Park is located in Nordland, and together with even larger nature reserve areas on the Swedish side of the border, constitutes the largest continuous national park nature reserve areas of Europe. 

Rago National Park is only 171 km2. On the swedish side, the national parks are named Padjelanta, Sarek and Stora sjöfallet national parks, and with these included, the area that is protected in total is 5700 km2.

The Litleverivass waterfall is probably the most impressive waterfall in the Rago park, but there is truly a lot of wonderful scenery to be seen here overall, too. The closest notable town to this national park is Fauske.




















If you look at this picture, it shows a bit of a different perspective, and maybe shows the vista a bit better, but the picture included a random person so I didn't want to use it in the thread.


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Måstadfjellet, Værøy (Nordland)
Værøy is an island and municipality in Nordland county, Norway. It is part of the Lofoten traditional region. The administrative centre of the municipality is the village of Sørland. Værøy was established as a municipality on 1 January 1838 (see formannskapsdistrikt). The new municipality of Røst was separated from Værøy on 1 July 1928. 

It is one of the smallest municipalitys in Norway, with a population of only 743. In 1994 they discovered cave paintings over 3000 years old at the island. 

As the location might reveal, the weather in Værøy can be very changeable and rough. Sunshine, rain, wind, and mist may interchange rapidly. The winter climate is mild and the temperature seldom drops below 0 °C (32 °F). This makes conditions for stockfish exceptionally good. In the summer the temperature normaly is between 15 and 20 degrees celcius, although it may drop below 10 in bad weather. 

Photo by: Maciej Bujak 


















Wanted to show a more detailed map, showing its extreme location:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

:master: :master: 

Really nice!!!:cheers:


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Lyngør (Aust-Agder)
Lyngør is a small town on a group of small islands off the south east coast of Norway, in the municipality of Tvedestrand, in the county of Aust-Agder.

Previously a popular home for sea-captains, the town is accessible only by boat, has no cars, and is known for its scenic harbor and charming wooden houses. It is recognized as one of the best-preserved communities in Europe, awarded for this in 1991(Europes best preserved community 1991). Most of the buildings are now summer homes, but there are about 80 permanent, year-round residents. A hugely popular destination in the summer months, it has in later years struggled to maintain a stable permanent population.

The community has a sailmaking factory, a few restaurants that are open during the tourist season, and a famous general store.

The sound that goes through Lyngør is also famous for a dramatic sea battle in the Napoleonic War, in which the British Navy effectively put an end to the last of Dano-Norwegian naval forces. The wreck of the Danish frigate Najaden was discovered in the sound in 1957.

This is were my family has spend the summers since the 60'ies, so has a strong band to this small community. Today as said, there are only 80 people left, but in the summer monthts the place is crowded and really one of the best summer locations in Norway. 









(sorry for the cheesy HDR effect)


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

No info picture of (salmon) river and forest in Norway











I also love the norwegian forests and many parts of the interior of Norway (as well as the less dramatic parts of our coastline, like down from Oslo to Stavanger), so I wanted to show that a bit, not just the typical fjord areas (though they are of course great too). This is apparently a salmon river of some sorts, unfortunately I didn't find more info about it.

I'd like people who don't know much about Norway to notice the greenery, we are not only mountains, rock and ice, as I think many tend to believe...


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Oslo, urban centre of Norway*

I'll do my part to keep this thread active... There has been no pictures from Oslo in this thread so far, so I thought 
maybe it's about time to rectify that.










Oslo is the undisputed urban centre of Norway, with a county population of about 570 000 (2008) and a metro population of between 800 000 and 1,1 million (estimates vary). 
Before the financial crisis, growth was expansive in Nordic terms, and even if it's cooled down somewhat, there's an influx of new "Osloites" so the demand for new housing and other developments is still there.










Oslo has a compact downtown, and for various reasons, many feel that the planning and urban development is sort of chaotic. Part of the reason is that Oslo is an old town (about 1000 yrs old, though substantial growth really didn't occur until well into the 1800's), and many streets are still exactly like when first established - many of them originally designed for horse & cart and not of a size fitting modern standards. There is also what one might call an "eclectic" mix of old and new, old buildings may stand next to newer ones of a very different architectural style.

Compared to the two other Scandinavian capitals, Oslo is far less grandiose and well-planned, but some (including me) find a certain charm in the more chaotic and 
"naturally growing" (as time permits) cityscape of Oslo.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks for sharing your beautiful photos...keep posting kay:


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

Brilliant photos! Norway is country of stunning environment!


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Dex: There has been one, from the Opera house The reason why I've not posted more urban photos is because I wanted with this thread to show whats unique about Norway, and not like many other threads who only show nice photos taken in their own country where the photo just as well might have been taken "anywhere" in the world. Norway has some unique scenery you want find any other place on earth, so therefore the focus on whats different from many other countries.

Also want to add that Oslo is the fastest growing city in western europe. With a population growth of 15.000 pr. year the population is booming like never before. Also notice this number is within the city borders, the growth is also huge in the metro area.

Speaking of Oslo, here is a photo of Aker Brygge, a part of the on going "Fjord city development", transforming the old industrial areas into a integrated part of the city. As seen on the last picture posted by dexter26, you see large areas at the waterfront waiting to be developed. The new opera house(also seen at the photo) is a part of this.

Aker Brygge, Oslo (Oslo)
Aker Brygge is an area in the borough of Frogner in Oslo, Norway. It is west of Pipervika, an arm of the Oslo Fjord, on the former ship yard of Akers Mekaniske Verksted, which was shut down in 1982. Before the shipyard was established there in 1854, the area was known as Holmen. It was an old yard where some industrial corporations established, and a suburban establishment grew in the early 1800s.

The construction of Aker Brygge was carried out in four steps by the realtors Aker Eiendom AS. A few old industrial buildings were demolished, while several of the major workshop halls were rebuilt as shopping areas. The first step of the construction was finished in 1986, with Telje, Torp and Aasen as architects. The fourth and final construction, the Storebrand insurance building facing Munkedamsveien, was completed in 1998. The area consists of a shopping center with shops and restaurants, a cinema, office space, and apartments. Additionally, there is a small boat harbour, and a terminal for the ferries to Nesodden. The area measures 260 000 m2.

The high brick building in the background is Oslo City Hall.


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

The next days I will present only photos of a ongoing project in Norway, the *National Tourist Route Project*:

Unique drives through the most spectacular countryside Norway has to offer. The National tourist routes are being developed and operated by the Norwegian Public Roads Administration as a nationwide project. During a 15 year period several Norwegian roads shall obtain the position as National Tourist Roads. These improved roads shall have unique landscape qualities, the driving experince shall be a priority, and the stops en route are meant to intensify the adventure and also to show conterporary norwegian architecture.



> There is an old saying that goes: “Whoever makes a journey has a story to tell.” The Norwegian Public Roads Administration is currently working on a “National tourist routes” project designed to touch the hearts and souls of tourists by showcasing magnificent scenery in a harmonious and non-exploitive way.
> 
> Running along fjords, coasts, mountains and waterfalls where time stands still and the past and present seamlessly intersect, these routes embrace Norway and its beautiful countryside, offering domestic and foreign tourists world-class scenery and vistas. These are the National tourist routes, memorable drives through a kaleidoscope of contrasts in scenery, culture and climate. These tourist routes invite you to take a break from the stress and annoyances of everyday life and take life at a slower pace.
> 
> From now until 2015, eighteen sections of highway are scheduled to be designated National tourist routes, 1,850 kilometres in all through quintessential Norwegian countryside. Along these routes, exciting stopping points are being designed for taking breaks, parking for hikes and taking photographs. The designs will follow strict aesthetic standards in a way that harmonises with the surroundings and reinforces travellers’ appreciation of the great outdoors and unspoilt countryside. Along the tourist routes, tourists will be able to fish, take waterfall tours and go mountain hiking, as well as avail themselves of services, accommodation, cultural attractions and much more.


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Rondande National Tourist Route Project (Oppland)
Rondane National Tourist Route follows the border country between the Rondane massif and more cultivated countryside along highway 27, from Enden, through Sollia and Atndalen to Folldal. Rondane lies as a backdrop to this stretch of road, from both north and south. The mountain massif changes character with the weather and seasons, but is always worth a stop to enjoy the view.

Rondane National Park was established in 1962 as the first national park in Norway. In Rondane, the characteristic traces of the ice age are clear. The dry climate and firm terrain mean the area is well suited to mountain walks and summit tours, with many marked paths and tourist cabins. Rondane is also home to one of Norway’s biggest populations of wild reindeer.



















(More pictures/info: http://www.turistveg.no/modules/mod...oryId=111&vt=fp&iTVID=54&iInfoId=148&lang=eng | http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3149/2745637549_224033f578_b.jpg (no, I'm not the bloke at the photo )


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Fantastic thread!


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Seven Sisters mountain range, Nordland*

(Almost) Just the picture this time around. 

"The Seven Sisters" is a famous vista seen along the route of the very scenic semi-cruise of the "hurtigruten" Norwegian Coastal Express, travelling along the Norwegian coast all the way from Bergen to Kirkenes.


----------



## Comal Mall (Sep 25, 2008)

Wonderful.!
Landscapes are beautiful.!
Norway is an amazing country
Congrats.
Greetings from Villahermosa, Mexico.


----------



## merced12 (Apr 1, 2006)

great country ,wondefull pictures thks for sharing


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice view


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

yah i agree, nice view....


----------



## michal a. (Jun 12, 2008)

Norway have unbelievable nature!!


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Atlanterhavsvegen (Møre og Romsdal)
Atlanterhavsveien (english: The Atlantic Road) is the part of Norwegian national road 64 (Rv 64) that connects the island of Averøy to Vevang, Eide, on the mainland; by extension, the road connects the cities of Kristiansund and Molde.

Construction work on the road started on August 1, 1983, with the opening taking place on July 7, 1989. During this period there were no less than 12 hurricanes in the area. The 8.3 km (5 mile) long road is built on several small islands and skerries, and is spanned by eight bridges and several landfills.

This road has an open sea view which is not so common for roads along the Norwegian coast, since there are archipelagos that obscures this view. Here the distance between the islands is so small that a road could be built across the archipelago. In addition there are fjords and mountains inside the road.

The spectacular road quickly became a popular tourist attraction to the extent that caution must be shown when driving it, as both the local population and visitors frequently use the road to go fishing for cod and other saltwater fish directly from the roadside.

Atlanterhavsveien was voted "Norwegian Construction of the Century" on 27 September 2005, and is currently Norway's second most visited scenic road after Trollstigen (also in Møre og Romsdal). Atlanterhavsveien's sharp turns and wild nature have ranked it first on The Guardian's list of the world's best road trips.

Altlanterhavsvegen is sugested as a part of the national tourist route project.










Arial:


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Norway, the country of waterfalls*

Norway is literally full of hundreds of mountain waterfalls, but especially so in springtime. At that time, we're probably talking thousands, many of them incredibly impressive or beautiful!


















































This is just a few of sooo many... 
Just one more before I finish (an example of the excellent "thin" mountain waterfalls we have quite a lot of):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful waterfalls :drool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^^I like all of spectacular Norway since Norse Folklore, and your True Black Metal to its word and stick with this magnificent natural landscape is beautiful...


----------



## Мартин (Jan 8, 2009)

If I don't visit Norway soon, I'm gonna throw myself of the balcony.:bash:


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Мартин;38650112 said:


> If I don't visit Norway soon, I'm gonna throw myself of the balcony.:bash:


^^+1!:badnews:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

the waterfalls are very impressive :drool:


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

thank u


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Beautiful country!


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

*The green fjord - Geirangerfjord*

In the words of the photographer:
"Geiranger Fjord is one of the most famous of Norway, and its reputation is really deserved. The ferry between Geiranger and Hellesylt is a fantastic way to visit it if you are travelling on your own. There are even announcements on the loudspeaker that tell you the history and legends about this and that place along the ferry route.

I took many photos of the fjord but I particularly like this one because it gives a good feeling of the place, with the different greens of the water, the trees, the mountains. I like the cloud shades on the mountain too, and the small boat. Luckily there were no big cruise ships to be seen at that moment. "










Taken from this link.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Lyngen Mountains - Troms










Picture is taken from this link: http://www.ischs2008.no/?page_id=11


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hamn on Senja island - Troms










By: Reiner Schaufler (c)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Мартин;38650112 said:


> If I don't visit Norway soon, I'm gonna throw myself of the balcony.:bash:


can you give us an update on this?


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Øra, nearby Fredrikstad - Østfold 



















Photos by: Tom Schandy


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Stetind, also called Stetinden, is a mountain in Tysfjord - Nordland
In 2002, it was voted to be the National mountain of Norway. It is 1,392 metres (4,567 ft) The mountain is easiest to climb on the eastern wall. From the summit/top, there is a spectacular view! (I've just seen it on telly)


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## Мартин (Jan 8, 2009)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> can you give us an update on this?


I am still here


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Moonlight

Isfjorden, Møre og Romsdal County, Western Norway:









Photographer unknown.

Somewhere in Northern Norway:









This excellent picture is by: Trond Rømo.


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Niiice Northon! 

And btw thanks for keeping me company, actually wondered a couple of times 
what happened to UrbanLife in this thread (lol, not something typical of me ),

Anyway good work, I wouldn't mind seeing more from you, peace.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah! Let's keep up the good work, and hope that UrbanLife will return with some more beautiful pics. (sooner than later)


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I really wanna go to Norway!!!!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

The Atlantic Road - Møre og Romsdal
Atlanterhavsveien (The Atlantic Road) is the part of Norwegian national road 64 (Rv 64) that connects the island of Averøy to Vevang, Eide, on the mainland; by extension, the road connects the cities of Kristiansund and Molde.
Construction work on the road started on August 1, 1983, with the opening taking place on July 7, 1989. During this period there were no less than 12 hurricanes in the area. The 8.3 km (5 mile) long road is built on several small islands and skerries, and is spanned by eight bridges and several landfills.

This road has an open sea view which is not so common for roads along the Norwegian coast, since there are archipelagos that obscures this view. Here the distance between the islands is so small that a road could be built across the archipelago. In addition there are fjords and mountains inside the road.

The spectacular road quickly became a popular tourist attraction to the extent that caution must be shown when driving it, as both the local population and visitors frequently use the road to go fishing for cod and other saltwater fish directly from the roadside.

Atlanterhavsveien was voted "Norwegian Construction of the Century" on 27 September 2005, and is currently Norway's second most visited scenic road after Trollstigen (also in Møre og Romsdal). Atlanterhavsveien's sharp turns and wild nature have ranked it first on The Guardian's list of the world's best road trips, in sharp competition with world renowned attractions such as Northern Ireland's Antrim coast road and the Himalayas - (Wikipedia)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsch/2701274627/









Photo: Kjell Herskedal, SCANPIX


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Husøy, Senja - Troms
Husøy (the House Island) is a small island about 1000 meters long and 500 meters wide located on the far north of the island of Senja. The island is connected to the surrounding world by a 300 meter long pier and road. People started to move to the island around 1950 and the 200 living there today is just as dependent on the fisheries as they were 50 years ago. The houses are almost built wall to wall and this create a good fellowship, which may be needed in such a harsh climate where even the the roofs have backstays. Everything is nearby on Husøy; the local store, the fish processing industry, the school, the cafe, everything is within a 5 minutes walk no matter where you might be on the island!


















http://www.botnhamn.com/Neighbourhood/Husoy.htm









http://www.senjatravel.no/


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^

that's beautiful place, love to stay there


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Perlemorskyer 
Polar stratospheric clouds, are clouds in the winter polar stratosphere at altitudes of 15,000–25,000 meters (50,000–80,000 ft).

This cloud is above Asker, nearby Oslo.








Pic by Mathias Midbøe

http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perlemorskyer


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Øvre Pasvik National Park - Finnmark
Øvre Pasvik National Park lies in Sør-Varanger municipality. The park was opened in 1970 and was originally 63 km². In 2003 the park size was increased to 119 km², at the same time that the adjacent Øvre Pasvik landskapsvernområde, a national protected area, was opened with an area of 170 km².
The national park is part of the Siberian-like taiga that sprawls also to Finland and Russia



























All photos by Tom Schandy.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Northern Light, Kvaløya - Troms









http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=5612491&size=lg


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Austrått, Ørland - Sør Trøndelag
Ørland is a municipality in Sør-Trøndelag county. It is part of the Fosen region. The administrative centre of the municipality is the town of Brekstad.

Austråt (oust'rôt) castle at the mouth of the Trondheimsfjord, central Norway. It was built (1611–74) by Ove Bjelke, chancellor of the kingdom. It is the setting of Henrik Ibsen's historic play Lady Inger of Ostrat.



























http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%98rland


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Tromsø - Troms
The polar night is the night lasting more than 24 hours, usually inside the polar circles. The opposite phenomenon, when the sun stays above the horizon for a long time is called the polar day, or midnight sun.

The picture is taken at noon a day in January 2007. So that's how "light" it gets on day time so far north at that time of the year. 









(c) kaimp http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaimp/347854368/in/set-72157594463100145/


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

very nice photos!


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, Aurora is breathtaking! )


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Glad you like it guys! I'm visiting the other threads here too of course, and there is a lot of beautiful pictures to be seen there as well, i must say


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Torghatten - Nordland
Torghatten 258 metres (846 ft) is a mountain on Torget island in Brønnøy municipality. It is known for its characteristic hole, or natural tunnel, through its center.

According to legend, the hole was made by the troll Hestmannen while he was chasing the beautiful girl Lekamøya. As the troll realised he would not get the girl, he released an arrow to kill her, but the troll-king of Sømna threw his hat into the arrow's path to save her. The hat turned into the mountain with a hole in the middle.









Pic by: (c) HarveNYC http://www.flickr.com/photos/harvenyc/3839886934/sizes/l/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Snøhetta - Oppland
Snøhetta 2,286 metres (7,500 ft) is the highest mountain in the mountain range of Dovrefjell, and the highest mountain in Norway outside of the Jotunheimen range. The name is a compound of snø m 'snow' and the finite form of hette 'hood' - thus 'the mountain with a hood of snow'.









Pic by: (c) Pewald http://www.flickr.com/photos/pewald/3232041688/sizes/l/









Photo by Sigmund Rise


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Northon said:


> Northern Light, Kvaløya - Troms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spectacular photo, looks like an alien invansion from a science fiction movie!!! :applause:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Forollhogna National Park
Forollhogna National Park is the kingdom of the great reindeer bucks! Forollhogna is often associated with impressive antlers and large reindeer. The reindeer bucks here are larger than no other place in Norway. That says something about how rich and viable this mountain region is for all other life. In the open and virtually unspoilt landscape, on the border between Hedmark and Sør-Trøndelag counties, you'll find a rich variety of plants and animals.

More info in link http://www.forollhogna.org/english/forollhogna_national_park.htm


















Photos by Tom Schandy.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

beutiful country


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

So beautiful North!


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

dexter26 said:


> Niiice Northon!
> 
> And btw thanks for keeping me company, actually wondered a couple of times
> what happened to UrbanLife in this thread (lol, not something typical of me ),
> ...


Im not gone.. Just been busy, thanks for keeping the high quality in this thread.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Stavanger - Rogaland
Stavanger is a city and municipality in the county of Rogaland. The city has a population of 121,610 (2009), but there are 189,828 people living in the Stavanger conurbation. Stavanger is also the centre of the Stavanger metropolitan area which has a population of 297,569. The city is commonly referred to as the Petroleum Capital of Norway.
The city is a combination of new and old influences.









Pic by (c) Amundn http://www.flickr.com/photos/amundn/2334782392/sizes/l/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ I visited this lovely city many years ago when I had a 3 day port visit during a NATO maritime exercise. It was in the month of November, so there wasn't much to do besides a little shopping during the day and the club scene at night. :cheers:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey FLAWDA-FELLA !

Hope you had a nice stay in Stavanger back then. But the city is by far better in the spring and summertime


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Lofoten - Nordland
The photographers statement: "Shot from a mountain in Vestvågøy called " Himmeltinden " in the midle of the night at 29th of June. The photo shows part of the western group of Islands in Lofoten, Flakstad and Moskenes"









Photo by (c) steinliland http://www.flickr.com/photos/steinliland/682906672/in/set-72157600119350007/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Is this the same region that Vestfjord is located? I remember leaving Stavanger to transit northward to the Vestfjord area near the Arctic Circle to view the Northern Lights.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes that is correct. A map and some info about Vestfjord if you like, in link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vestfjord
Oh btw, did Aurora reveal on the sky during your visit up north?


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Bergenhus Fortress - Hordaland
Norwegian: Bergenhus festning - is a fortress located in Bergen. The fortress contains buildings dating as far back as the 1240s, as well as later constructions built as recently as World War II.
More about the Fortress: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bergenhus_Fortress


















http://www.nasjonalefestningsverk.no/bergenhus/index_html


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Maihaugen - Oppland
Maihaugen is one of the most visited tourist attractions in Lillehammer. Maihaugen is Europe's largest open air museum and is one of the largest museums in Norway, with close to 200 buildings.
Maihaugen tells the history of how people have been living in the valley of Gudbrandsdalen from the Middle Ages until today. The open air museum is divided into three parts, the Rural Collection, the Town, a typical inland town with a rail way station (1900-1950), and the Residential Area with homes from the 1900s. The Garmo stave church is one of the main attractions.









Pic by AstridWestvang http://www.flickr.com/photos/astrid/1475651793/


----------



## j0nas (Oct 18, 2007)

lillehammer is in oppland


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Northon said:


> Yes that is correct. A map and some info about Vestfjord if you like, in link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vestfjord
> Oh btw, did Aurora reveal on the sky during your visit up north?


Unfortunately, the Aurora didn't appear as good as I was expecting. hno:
Perhaps, it was too early in the season to get the best possible view.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

j0nas said:


> lillehammer is in oppland


My mistake.. yes of course, you'r right.


----------



## SrpskoNorvesko (Dec 18, 2006)

*,,,*



Northon said:


> Lofoten - Nordland
> The photographers statement: "Shot from a mountain in Vestvågøy called " Himmeltinden " in the midle of the night at 29th of June. The photo shows part of the western group of Islands in Lofoten, Flakstad and Moskenes"
> 
> 
> ...


simply a beautyful picture of Norways finest region (my second home)
:banana:


----------



## SrpskoNorvesko (Dec 18, 2006)

*Lofoten*

On top of a mountain in Svolvær, Lofoten. 

taken by me, back in 2006 (not the best pic...)


----------



## SrpskoNorvesko (Dec 18, 2006)

*Lofoten*

This is from Å in lofoten, or at least very close to Å. Å is situated west in Lofoten, and you vant go any further west by car/bus etc., in Lofoten.

picture taken by yours truly back in 2006.


----------



## SrpskoNorvesko (Dec 18, 2006)

*Lofoten*

I am not sure of the name of this place, buts its not far from Å - west on the Lofoten islands.

picture by me (2006)


----------



## SrpskoNorvesko (Dec 18, 2006)

*Lofoten*

another picture, from the same place as the above-picture.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ you should make your own thread for your personal pictures. 

This is a thread for one commercial picture of Norway a day, thats why they call it "One photo per day".


----------



## SrpskoNorvesko (Dec 18, 2006)

Þróndeimr said:


> ^^ you should make your own thread for your personal pictures.
> 
> This is a thread for one commercial picture of Norway a day, thats why they call it "One photo per day".


oh, the critics...
:dunno:

but I get the point, and I will remember this in the future. though i feel obliged to promote Lofoten whenever I can:cheers:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

SrpskoNorvesko said:


> but I get the point, and I will remember this in the future. though i feel obliged to promote Lofoten whenever I can:cheers:


yes, thats why i recommend you to start a thread of its own instead! 

Ingenting var galt med bildene, så jeg kritiserer deg ikke, men de som lagde tråden ville kanskje styre showet selv.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Tautra - Nord Trøndelag
Tautra is an island in the municipality of Frosta. It is located in the Trondheimsfjord, just north of Trondheim itself. Here can be found the remains of Tuterø Abbey, a Cistercian monastery, established in 1207 and dissolved in the Reformation. In 2003 Queen Sonja laid the corner stone of Tautra Abbey, a new Cistercian nunnery.

The island is located almost in the middle of the Trondheimsfjord, in the heartland of the Vikings. The monastery was placed strategically, very close to the Frostating, which was the central law making institution when the power of Norway was to be find in this region. In that context, the cistercienser munks of Tautra monastery became a part of the nation building in Norway.

A large part of the island and its surrounding water is designated as located protected under the Ramsar Convention due to the rich bird life in the area. Now, there are organized professional guiding tours with regards both to bird watching, nature and history at Tautra. (Wikipedia)









Pic by (c) Krogen http://www.flickr.com/photos/krogen/191006123/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Winter and Moon light over Oslo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ergates/3267476839/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Northon said:


> Lofoten - Nordland
> The photographers statement: "Shot from a mountain in Vestvågøy called " Himmeltinden " in the midle of the night at 29th of June. The photo shows part of the western group of Islands in Lofoten, Flakstad and Moskenes"
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice photo of Lofoten area


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Yeah that's a nice one 

A picture here that I shot not long ago. It's Okshornan mountains on Senja "my" island. That's in Troms county and north of Lofoten.


----------



## mjoks007 (Aug 23, 2008)

Great work, I feel ashamed seen to little of our beautiful country hno:


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful country  

Wanna go there someday!


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Great country!


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

mjoks007 said:


> Great work, I feel ashamed seen to little of our beautiful country hno:


Never to late Me and 6 friends took a grand tour 2 summers ago. Driving 6000 km, Oslo-Kautokeino in one stretch(1800 km):lol:

5 minutes of Norway
This is a truely great video, showing the best of Norway. 





Don't know how the Youtube links works, but heres the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpf8MfQm8rY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here you go...


NORWAY - Powered by Nature - 5 min







By the way, your posts were actually very good, so would be great to see some more from you sometime 
And same to Northon as well.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

NICE


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing country! Beautiful landscapes, cities, houses...the auroras must be something spectacular to watch. The midnight sun must give a sensation of something unrreal...
I must visit Norway! And I recently found a great singer from here (Marit Larsen) 

Keep updating us!


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Gamle Strynfjellsvegen*

^^
Very nice pictures of Norway.


If You are in the region Nordfjord, between Stryn and Lom, visit than the road 258 (Gamle Strynfjellsvegen). 
This road is one of the most beautifull roads in Norway. 
You wil get the most fantastic views. 
And in the summer you can go to the summer-ski. 
This picture is taken in september 2009, one of my holiday pictures.


*Gamle Strynfjellsvegen*


----------



## Federi (Oct 30, 2009)

awesome i love norway, so distant from argentina


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Besseggen (Oppland)
The walk over Besseggen is one of the most popular mountain hikes in Norway. About 40,000 people walk this trip each year. The route over Besseggen starts at Gjendesheim, up to the trails highest point, Veslfjellet (1,743 m), down Besseggen, further over the relatively flat area Bandet (at the foot of Besshø), and ends at Memurubu, where one may take the regularly scheduled ferry route back to Gjendesheim. Many choose to do the hike in the other direction by starting at Memurubu after first taking the ferry there from Gjendesheim. The trip is estimated to take about 5-7 hours to walk without rest stops.

From Besseggen there is a great view over Gjende and Bessvatnet. One of the unique aspects of the view is that Gjende lies almost 400 m lower than Bessvatnet, and while Bessvatnet has a blue color typical of other lakes, Gjende has a distinct green color. The green color is the result from glacier runoff containing clay (rock flour).


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hafrsfjord - Rogaland
Three enormous bronze swords stand monument to the Battle of Hafrsfjord in the year 872, when Harald Hårfagre (Fairheaded Harald) united Norway into one kingdom. The monument was designed by local artist Fritz Røed and unveiled by Norway's King Olav in 1983.

The swords, which are about 10 meters tall, stand for peace and unification. One sword is larger than the others. This was Fairheded Harald's sword. The crowns on the top of the swords represent the three districts that participated in the battle. The swords are planted in solid rock - representing peace. The monument is called Sverd i Fjell (Swords in Rock).









Text and pic from this link http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4045143898/


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Tromsø


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^uau :drool:

The swords are amazing too!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Flor and Fjære Gardens - Rogaland
The fantastic Flor and Fjære Gardens are on the island of Sør Hidle, near Stavanger. The world's northernmost palmtree island










http://www.flickr.com/photos/barbaravalerie/3892725560/sizes/l/


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Aurora Shimmer, Meteor Flash*
Northern Lights, or aurora borealis, haunted skies over the island of Kvaløya, near Tromsø Norway on December 13, 2009.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Tyssestrengene, near Odda*
Tyssestrengene waterfalls, at Ringedalsvatnet. Total drop on 646m, highest single drop on 312m. Sadly, this waterfall 
was dammed up in 1906 and is dried out except during spring flood. This colored photochrome was taken in the 1890's.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

> This colored photochrome was taken in the 1890's


And how old are you??? :lol:


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Briksdalsbreen*



> Waterfall below the Briksdal glaciers, west coast


I'v been there last year (Summer 2009).
It's really fantastic to see that waterfall, but you will get wet. :lol:
The glacier is almost gone and that's not a good sign.
Here a foto from last summer:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Gzdvtz said:


> wow, this is really amazing! it also looks very tranquil and it reminds me of the alps, but i imagine it's not as touristy as the alps?


Well I guess not. There are many beautiful spots along the west coast, the most touristy one is Geirangerfjord i think. I prefer the less known and tranquil ones


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Victorinus said:


> It's really fantastic to see that waterfall, but you will get wet. :lol:


I'm sure about that :lol:
I've had a good look at your photos, I like them - beautiful!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Polar stratospheric clouds. Photo taken in Akershus county by: Ojan1 (Flickr)

- Mother of pearl


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ wow, is that real.... I've never seen that before. Fantastic picture.



Northon said:


> I've had a good look at your photos, I like them - beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Senja island - seen from Grunnvåg against the mountain Keipen









This photo is by me.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Northon said:


> Senja island - seen from Grunnvåg against the mountain Keipen
> 
> This photo is by me.


^^Do you live there?

Fantastic view.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

I live on the island, but not at that place. Yes a nice view from there, especially when the weather is good as it was that beautiful day last October


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

I absolutely love Norway!! Great pictures! I'm hoping to be going for a year in 2011 through university, apparently I can take a ferry across from Scotland quite easily, although I think I might just go for a flight (the North Sea is a bit choppy!)

Stunning country!


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Olden, near Briksdalsbreen*










Also a picture of my, from 2009.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Femunden lake in the evening - Hedmark









Photo by Erik Jørgensen (Panoramio)


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the great pictures. I really want to visit Norway sometime.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Thanks for the great pictures. I really want to visit Norway sometime.


Just do it, it's fantastic. And it's not so far from Dokkum....

Dokkum - Oslo:
E45 (Danmark)
1.133 km - 14 uur 1 min.

or

E47, E20, E6 (Sweden)
1.276 - km 14 uur 1 min.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Stryn - Sogn og Fjordane









Photo by yossarian (Panoramio)


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

January light - Møre og Romsdal









Photo by Bjørn Fransgjerde (Panoramio)


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Norway is amazing, have beautiful landscapes.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for nice response people!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Senja island - Troms
Lucky day, becouse I've found this picture, and more, the photo is taken from a rare angle that I never had seen before, I love it!!  Segla in front to the right, and the fjord is Mefjord.









Photo by [email protected]


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A snowy Oslo, early in the evening









Photo by [email protected]


----------



## sandra1125 (Dec 22, 2009)

I`m desperatedly love Norway!!!
I want to travel there this year...
:rofl:


----------



## ZHUL (May 26, 2009)

Northon said:


> A snowy Oslo, early in the evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^

very nice picture of Oslo.


----------



## marcaribe (Jan 13, 2010)

Oslo is amazing. I think is one of the most beatiful cities around the world.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Went out today and caught some of the returning sun/dayligt in this shot. Mefjorden, Senja 14.01.2010. 
The sun is on it's way back again, it's getting brighter, day by day


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Finnmark









my photo


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excellent panoramic night.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Oppdal - Sør Trøndelag









Photo by Sigmund Rise (Panoramio)


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Okshornan, Senja island - Troms









Photo by me.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Haram - Møre og Romsdal









Photo by bj00rn (Panoramio)


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Spectacular photo!!


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Lofoten, Nordland








my photo


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

beutiful country.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Thank you!

View from Nordenskiöldtoppen, Svalbard 









Photo by Svein Solhaug


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Dønnamannen, Dønna island - Nordland 
The name in english translation is; the Dønnaman/male, I think 









Photo by Erik Jørgensen


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

my photo


----------



## marshol (Aug 10, 2007)

*Bergen - Second biggest city in Norway*


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

My favourite country on earth, land of the midnight sun, mountains and mythology :happy:

Lyngen










I went to the Up Helly Aa festival in Shetland, now part of Scotland but once part of Norway, Shetland retains a lot of its Norse heritage while mixing it with Scottish culture too.










The mixed culture can be seen from the Shetland flag, Scandinavian in layout but Scottish in colour.










Keep up this amazing thread!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

marshol said:


> *Bergen - Second biggest city in Norway*


Nice pic of Bergen. When I was on a naval ship a few years ago, Bergen was suppose to be one of our port visits, but we ended up going to Stavanger instead. :bash:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Norway really beautiful !!!


----------



## marshol (Aug 10, 2007)

*Oslo*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

what a beautiful country in northern europe :cheers:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Tovik in Troms County, north of Norway









By Arild Heitmann - flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Northon said:


> Flight from Tromsø to Oslo. Flying over Sweden with a view to Norway.
> We see the Lofoten Islands at a distance, the Vestfjord and nearest the mainland, Nordland County and north of Norway. - Have a nice flight
> 
> 
> ...


I remember training in this area many years ago near the Vestfjord during a maritime Nato exercise. I took some pictures with a film camera(lol) but have since been able to find them. :bash:


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Northon said:


> Near the town of Kongsberg, Buskerud County, south-east of Norway
> 
> By Odd - flickr


Each year, one of these beautiful trees is given by Kongsberg to my home town Gouda (the Netherlands) as a sign of our friendship. This tree becomes the christmas tree that is central on the Kaarsjesavond ("Night of the Candles") celebration. This years Kaarsjesavond was yesterday, and the mayor of Kongsberg was appointed honorable citizen of Gouda.


IMG_8362 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

Thanks a lot :applause:


----------



## BACK-OFF (Jan 17, 2010)

#12 
thai style construction


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^
@FLAWDA-FELLA, yes I remember from a previous post in this thread that you have sailed in this area.

@Arrrgh, cool 

@BACK-OFF, I think it is old Viking Dragon Style or something like that


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

The view over the fjord is truly magnificent from Slogen. Norangsfjorden, Møre og (and) Romsdal County, north west coast in the south of Norway









By Ole Christian Helset - flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow the view over Norangsfjorden is the heaven thanks


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ +1!!


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

@Northon

:applause:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ :cheers1:

Reine, Lofoten, Nordland County, north of Norway









By Milan Kuminowski - flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Atmosphere. Rogaland County, south west of Norway









By Arnfinn Lie - flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Church in Fjaerland. Sogn og Fjordane County, west coast, south of Norway









By Knut P. Bøyum


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Seen from view point on Lovund Island (You can see continental Norway with Svartisen Glacier) Nordland County, north of Norway









By krycheńka - flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Aurlandfjord. Sogn og Fjordane County, west coast, south of Norway









By Kenny Louie - flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Norway wishes you all a Merry Christmas!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Norway is a gorgeous place :cheers:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

wow very impressive pics!!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for nice comments guys :cheers1:

View from Andøya island in Nordland county toward Senja island in Troms county, north of Norway









By johnny - flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Tromsø bridge, Troms county, north of Norway









By kaimp - flickr

Great song by Ken Hensley, former Uriah Heep - When Evening Comes


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Langestølen, Tisleidalen, Oppland county south of Norway









By Ingolf


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing landscapes.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Coming down from Lodalskåpa (2083m), overlooking Jostedalsbreen (continental europe's biggest glacier).*










*Source:* http://www.flickr.com/photos/joelormala/5056193095/​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ cool pic!


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

jeromericks said:


> *Preikestolen (Pulpit Rock)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¡¡¡This image is simply AMAZING!!! :applause:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Fedes9000 said:


> ¡¡¡This image is simply AMAZING!!! :applause:


Thanks  but Norway is way better in person


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Walrus. Svalbard, arctic Norway









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5232359138/in/[email protected]


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Near Hammerfest, Finnmark county, northern Norway









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5393521469/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A view from Malangen, Troms county, up north









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2684690664/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Midnightsun. Bjarkøy, Senja island in the distance. Troms county, north Norway









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4826385387


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Spectacular photo!!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Aurora Borealis also occurs in southern Norway sometimes, like her in Blefjell, Liatoppen, Buskerud county









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5241596665


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :shocked:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope you don't mind be putting up a couple of pictures from Oslo.

Akershus Fortress:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nenyaki/3530923505/sizes/l/in/photostream/

A small lighthouse:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2718904475/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Great Oslo pictures! Keep 'em coming :cheers:

Somewhere in the county of Telemark, south Norway









http://www.flickr.com/photos/haraldna19/5369653700/


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Northon said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Aurora Borealis also occurs in southern Norway sometimes, like her in Blefjell, Liatoppen, Buskerud county
> 
> ...


wow, thats what i call extremely poor photoshopping!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Northon said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Aurora Borealis also occurs in southern Norway sometimes, like her in Blefjell, Liatoppen, Buskerud county
> 
> ...


 amazing photo !


----------



## koc12hi (Mar 27, 2011)

I want to see Niagra water fall
what is this


----------



## kaarea (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F930ZyOoGJ4

Just had to post this one.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Northon said:


> ^^ Great Oslo pictures! Keep 'em coming :cheers:
> 
> Somewhere in the county of Telemark, south Norway
> 
> ...


Nice postcard photo. :cheers:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ yeah, nice 

Aurlandsfjord, west Norway









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skeide/260067745/


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Kviteseidvegen (rv 41)*










More pictures, You can find here.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Oppland, Norway*

Jotunheimen, Oppland.








http://mietrechts-anwaltskanzlei.de/jotunheimen-map&page=3


Rondane, Oppland.








http://www.topptursiden.no/Foto Storsmeden.htm


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Oslo, Norway*

... And Oslo. 









http://bygg3.blogspot.com/2010/09/egeberglkka-parsellhage.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayrcan/5628767632/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Victorinus said:


> More pictures, You can find here.



Lovely pic.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Trollfjorden, Nordland.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/magictyger/2782709288/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Halden, Østfold. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danwiklund/3038656301/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Mt. Keipen. Senja island. Troms county. Northern Norway.









By Kenneth Solfjeld http://www.flickr.com/photos/ksolfjeld/5389577785/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Snow on tree. South east Norway.









By Geir Halvorsen http://www.flickr.com/photos/damiel/3082434727/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

Really great view





p90x workout calendars
link


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

I heard sad news from Norway. amok. Never happen again.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the thought. As this is a picture tread, here are two pictures (of the less graphic ones) of how Oslos central government district looked like yesterday:








http://www.dagbladet.no/









http://www.daylife.com/search/photos/13/grid?q=oslo


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ hno:


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Near Odda*


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

OSLO:







pic: db.no

250.000 people at the city square in Oslo today to honour the people killed in the terror attack in Oslo and Utøya. We will never surrender! OSL♥


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Good to see that so many people are going out to the streets to mourn and show that they are not afraid!


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Ædna (rv 550)*


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Gudvangen (E16)*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Very nice images!

Salangen, Troms county, north N.









By Viggo Johansen http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5746213730/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Unfortunate victims of this terrible attack. That misfortune. 

On the other hand the landscapes that I see on this thread are great, something really amazing.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*RV 13 Vikafjell*









Large picture


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

UrbanLife said:


> OSLO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pray its soul may rest in peace.


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Hardangervidda


Before sunset - Hardangervidda by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Trolheimen 


Autumn is early - Trolheimen by ApoJapo1, on Flickr

Will post more later


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some more urban scenes. Inside the court yard of Akershus fortress here in the city. 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3638539


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

The pub in Ny Ålesund. Ny Ålesund is a norwegian settlement at Svalbard. 
It used to be a coal mining community, but is nowadays an international reserach community with about 40 inhabitants.









By Wen Nag http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliasgrace/59010548/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pics:cheers:


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Reindeers in Jutonheimen


Jotunheimen by ApoJapo1, on Flickr

Preikestolen


Preikestolen by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ absolutely wonderful
:cheers:


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Romsdal by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


Autumn lake - Romsdal by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Rondane by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

Someone is trying to kill me, for sure!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Romdsdal by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Dovrefjell by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

''On the move'' - Jotunheimen by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Double post - deleted


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Siem, Møre & Romsdal county, western Norway









By Martin Ystenes http://www.flickr.com/photos/ystenes/5813836162/sizes/l/in/set-72157620853254262/


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

If the size is too large let me know...


Reindeers - Jotunheimen by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!....awesome set of photos..:applause:...thanks.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Norway is so beautiful ...


----------



## sugartommas (Sep 20, 2011)

what a wonderful city

Sex Toys


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A mini island  Sogn & Fjordane county, western Norway









By Ystenes http://www.flickr.com/photos/ystenes/5632380473/sizes/l/in/set-72157626589568282/


----------



## cuatro.ojos (Oct 19, 2008)

Norway ♥


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

Mosjøen, Nordland










http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/naage/4827628506/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Vikings. Gudvangen, Sogn and Fjordane county, western Norway









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4887761368/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## von lipkensztajn (Dec 4, 2011)

Galro said:


> Another Lofoten picture.
> 
> 
> Norway - Lofoten by Arto Ketola, on Flickr


So beautiful, stunning.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

At Christmas. Buskerud county, southeast Norway









By JarleKristoffersen http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4304583124/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ Now THAT's how it should look around Christmas  Nice.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Yes that's how we like it 

A rainy day. Ålesund, Møre & Romsdal county, western Norway









By EnDie 1 http://www.flickr.com/photos/endie1/2326347304/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Driving around.


Fjellet by Citrobert, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A winter scene. Rotvoll, near Trondheim









By Helena Normark http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenanormark/5363250217/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Views towards the mainland from the south east of the Senja island. N. Norway









By me http://www.flickr.com/photos/17_o_o/6263007425/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## anna sue (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow u guys have a great photos....


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful country Norway :drool:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Northon said:


> Views towards the mainland from the south east of the Senja island. N. Norway


Nice picture. I added you as friend at Flickr as you want to get your picture updates. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Thank you all!!

Galro: I don't mind at all, and I have added you too


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A street scene. Tromsø, Troms county, northern Norway









By flyalf http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5155335072/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Langedrag mountain farm and wildlifepark
The mountain farm lies around 1.000 metres above sea level. The construction of the farm started i 1978 to realise the family Thorson's dream of a sanctuary for animals, birds and people. Langedrag lies like a fairy-tale castle in beautiful surroundings, with magnificent views of the lakes and mountains between Hallingdal and Numedal. Buskerud county. (Source, Langedrags homepage)


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A barn in Sørumsand, near Oslo









By Fredrik Sørlie http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredriksoerlie/4226503952/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Coal train at Ny Ålesund, Svalbard.
This is called the most northerly train in the world. It was used to bring coal from the mine to the loaders in the port. In its former life, Ny Ålesund was a coal-company town.









By Ivan røde skjegg http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2700369949/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow great photo's. 


Lake by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Beautiful scenery!

Dock at Harstad, Troms county. "Anna Rogde" is the world's oldest sailing schooner. It was built in 1868 and launched by Bangsund Shipyards on Bangsund, North Trøndelag county, 20 August the same year, under the name "Anna" af Bergen. The owners of the sailing ship and the schooner was a part owner of Bergen. The schooner was the sister boat to the schooner "Albert," which was delivered the year before, in 1867.









By Thomas Collin http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomco/6219998352/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Kristiansund is a city and municipality on the western coast of Norway, in the Nordmøre district of Møre & Romsdal county. It was officially awarded township status in 1742, and it is still the major town for the region. Population (2010) 23,238.









By kjelljoran http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjelljoran/4826556070/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Andenes is a town and former municipality in Vesterålen district in Nordland county.
Andenes is the northernmost settlement of the island Andøya and Nordland county. To the east is the island Senja, Troms county and to the west the endless horizon of the North Atlantic. Andøy municipality calls itself Nordlyskommunen (municipality of the Northern Lights). However, the literal translation of Andøy is "Duck Island."









By Jesus Cano Sanchez http://www.flickr.com/photos/cinglesdeberti/177668497/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Whale watching tour be arranged from Andenes. Arctic Dolphins.









by Lars Mathisen http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5872359326/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A late summer evening at Tungeneset with a view of Okshornan mountains and the north Atlantic. Senja island, Troms county.









by me http://www.flickr.com/photos/17_o_o/6129144515/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Winter Wonderland 
This photo is taken in Myrkdalen, a two hour drive from Bergen, Norway. It's becoming a popular destination for skiers, and recently they opened several ski lifts and built an entire ski resort. Each year they have an average of about three meters of snow, and as you can see, my tracks in this picture are deep, so it's pretty hard to walk through without skis or snow shoes.

(text and photo by Kristian Pletten)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pletten/4442624850/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

andenes is looks nice


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Yeah a nice little town 

Sunset, on a mountain near Bergen.









By Kristian Pletten http://www.flickr.com/photos/pletten/3498234382/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

The Nordland boat (or Norwegian: Nordlandsbåt), is a type of fishing boat that has been used for centuries in northern counties of Nordland, Troms and Finmark of Norway and derives its name from Nordland county where it has a long history. It has dominated the Lofoten and Vesterålen islands fishing industry for centuries and is closely related to the old Viking longships.
more info and photos in link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordland_(boat)









By Frode http://www.flickr.com/photos/frodeholthe/2564886728/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Country road....on the outskirts of Oslo municipality.









By stigkk http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5799785468/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

De syv søstre - The Seven Sisters - is a mountain range on the island of Alsten in Nordland county. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_syv_søstre









By Hulivili http://www.flickr.com/photos/hulivili/5849786646/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Hi and thanks! Yes more vil come 

Flekke, Sogn & Fjordane county.









By Richard Larssen http://www.flickr.com/photos/uberdogleg/6636907721/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Tengesdal, Rogaland county, south west.









By Richard Larssen http://www.flickr.com/photos/uberdogleg/6343796874/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, really gorgeous photos from Norway....:cheers:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kilden, the new concert hall in Kristiansand.


STB_8987


kildenpano2 by LarsVerket, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Bærum, close to Oslo









By Natalia Eriksson http://www.flickr.com/photos/natalia_erikkson/6487965167/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Kannesteinen - Can stone is a special stem-shaped stone that lies on the shore in the village Oppedal on the west side of Vågsøy in Sogn & Fjordane County
Can stone has been shaped by the sea and the waves over thousands of years. The stone is about 3 meters high. Can stone is a sight that attracts many tourists, especially during the summer.
The stone is shaped by waves, ice and rocks, and ground water movement.









By Gudni Sig http://www.flickr.com/photos/bestur/5140773929/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Fishing boat on its way home to Herøy, Helgeland, and it's in Nordland county.









By Kjell Hansen http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjellhansen/6427073985/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hurtigruten or Hurtigruta (literally "Express Route") is a Norwegian passenger and freight line with daily sailings along Norway's western and northern coast. Sometimes referred to in English as Norwegian Coastal Express, Hurtigruten ships sail almost the entire length of the country, completing the roundtrip journey in 11 days. The trip has been described as the "World's Most Beautiful Sea Voyage." Highlights include the Hanseatic League city of Bergen, the Geiranger fjord (summer only), and the Lofoten Islands, a niche that has earned the company a nearly 2% share of the worldwide cruise market http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurtigruten

Nordlys at Bryggen, Bergen.









By Tom McNikon http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommcnikon/5137334754/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Ålesund surroundings. Møre & Romsdal county.









By gill jones http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6082558023/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Ålesund harbour









By gill jones http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6103289661/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Ofotfjorden. Snowboarding in Narvik mountains.









By Stine Sjåstad http://www.flickr.com/photos/stinesjaastad/2373224013/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :nuts:


----------



## Reiziger (Jan 8, 2012)

Magerøya.









Photo taken by me.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Welcome to the forum. Are you from Norway or have you just been here on a holiday? If you are a native Norwegian, which part of the country are you from? 

Make also sure check out the Norwegian sub forum where we post construction updates from all our the country: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2303

Hope you enjoy your time at the forum!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Bus stop. Tromsø, Troms county.









By pntphoto http://www.flickr.com/photos/pntphoto/6089802051/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Stadt, western Norway









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6668941371/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Blue. Near Flekkefjord, southern Norway.









by lars-ivar http://www.flickr.com/photos/larsivar/5967874855/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Former norwegian band, Madrugada - Strange Color Blue


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Drammen, Buskerud county, south east.









by zen whisk http://www.flickr.com/photos/zen-whisk/6306298458/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Awesome picture .


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful country!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^
^^ :cheers1:

Bud, Møre & Romsdal C.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lagopus/6715317677/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ mg:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ kay:

View from Reinebriggen. Lofoten, Nordland county









By GilgamesHH http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilgameshh/3859930255/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Wow! Beautiful! :applause:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^:happy:

Oslo. Evening on Etterstad. 









By Voss-Nilsen http://www.flickr.com/photos/heidivossnilsen/5097330109/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Reiziger (Jan 8, 2012)

Galro said:


> ^^ Welcome to the forum. Are you from Norway or have you just been here on a holiday? If you are a native Norwegian, which part of the country are you from?
> 
> Make also sure check out the Norwegian sub forum where we post construction updates from all our the country: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2303
> 
> Hope you enjoy your time at the forum!


Thank you! I'm just a visiter of this beautiful country 

Somewhere on Vesterålen









Photo taken by me


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A fishing ground in Troms. :dizzy:









By Espen Berg http://www.flickr.com/photos/espenberg/6349797135/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Reiziger said:


> Thank you! I'm just a visiter of this beautiful country
> 
> Somewhere on Vesterålen


I hope you enjoyed your stay then! kay: Nice pictures you have taken too. 


Where are from?


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

The sun has returned!
Saw the sun for the first time yesterday since mid November. I'm so happy 
Seen from Kaperdalen valley towards mountains on the mainland, Troms county.









my shot http://www.flickr.com/photos/17_o_o/6749026667/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Spectacular shot!!


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Northon said:


> ^^ kay:
> 
> View from Reinebriggen. Lofoten, Nordland county
> 
> ...


woow 
amazing:cheers:

beautiful country congratulations.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

great shots and beautiful country.
must be hard without the sun for so much time, and after that you can#t get rid of it


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Northon said:


> Stadt, western Norway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love this shot...:cheers:


----------



## tehpr0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Clearlee one of the best threads on this forum.UrbanLife did some great job,thank u for sharing pics of those stunning places,i hope i can visit 'em as soon as possible <.<


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Thank you guys for your nice comments, I appreciate it!

Svalbard. Walrus at Kvitoya.









By Richard McManus http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4720483266/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Reiziger (Jan 8, 2012)

At the Lustrafjord (part of the Sognefjord)









Photo taken by me


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Great shot!

Olaheimen, a very small farmer village, southern Senja island, Troms county. Early one morning last autumn.









my shot http://www.flickr.com/photos/17_o_o/6774081617/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Haraldshaugen (Norwegian: Riksmonumentet Haraldshaugen) is a national monument in Haugesund, Norway. The monument was erected during the millennial celebration of Norway's unification into one kingdom under the rule of King Harald I of Norway (Norwegian: Harald Hårfagre).
Haraldshaugen was unveiled on July 18, 1872 by Crown Prince Oscar (later King Oscar II of Sweden) in connection with the one thousand year anniversary of the Battle of Hafrsfjord. The monument is designed by Norwegian architect Christian Christie. Norwegian national poet, Ivar Aasen, wrote a poem entitled Haraldshaugen to commemorate the event.
Haraldshaugen is located in the northern suburbs of Haugesund. The monument consists of a large mound surrounded by a granite memorial stones with 29 smaller stones, one from each of the historic counties of Norway. At the top of the mound stands a 17m high granite main obelisk, with four bronze panels around the base. Each panel depicts important scenes from the life of King Harald I.
Haraldshaugen commemorates the Battle of Hafrsfjord which commonly dates to the year 872. The Battle of Hafrsfjord has traditionally been regarded as the point in which western Norway was for the first time unified under one monarch. Haraldshaugen has been stated to be the burial site of King Harald I, who died circa 933 at Avaldsnes on nearby Karmøy, south of Haugesund. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haraldshaugen









by liknes http://www.flickr.com/photos/liknes/4263961280/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Reiziger (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice picture! ^^

On the ferry from Lødingen to Bognes









Photo by me


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ What a cool picture!


----------



## Reiziger (Jan 8, 2012)

Galro said:


> ^^ What a cool picture!


Thanks! 

Somewhere around the polar circle









Photo by me


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Beautiful!! Love it!! :cheers2:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Nærøyfjorden, western N.









by Espen Faugstad http://www.flickr.com/photos/noxstar/4245043213/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Seagulls fishing for herring in a fjords at Senja, in the golden hour. Troms county.









by me http://www.flickr.com/photos/17_o_o/6814922465/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The modern town hall of Hamar, a city/town in eastern Norway.


挪威 Hamar Town Hall by Vesper Hsieh, on Flickr


挪威 Hamar Town Hall by Vesper Hsieh, on Flickr

On Google Maps: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Hamar...CuXu5lH2HHhMPxL15Bkw&cbp=12,93.1,,0,0.28&z=17


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruizjc/4838945716/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Flekke. Sogn & Fjordane county









by Richard Larssen http://www.flickr.com/photos/uberdogleg/6714161579/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Norway - Innerdalen by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Molde Norway


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

Blown away by Norway's beauty. I hope I can visit soon


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Ice sculpture in Senjahopen harbour.










Senjahopen, Troms county.









Photos by me http://www.flickr.com/photos/17_o_o/6837504921/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Tromsø


Tromso Panorama by Owen Seago, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*View on Trollstigen*

^^


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ mg:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A mountain called Stetind. 









http://nordisfotohobby.blogspot.com/2010/11/stetind-norges-nasjonalfjell.html


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Vestkapp. Westmost point of Norway. 


Vestkapp by freet3man, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Borgund Stave Church. The church was built sometime between 1180 and 1250 CE




Borgund Stave Church by szefi, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Senjahopen, Troms county


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/17_o_o/6852971161/sizes/l/in/photostream/
pics taken by me


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ nice pictures of Senja


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Mountains/hills at Svalbard: 


Slopes of Svalbard II by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Victorinus said:


> ^^ nice pictures of Senja


Thank you so much Victorinus


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's one more. Mefjorden, the fjord where Senjahopen is located 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/17_o_o/6966812997/sizes/l/in/photostream/
again, taken by me


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Church and waterfall
Sira, Eresfjord. Between Molde and Sunndalsøra









by Martin Ystenes http://www.flickr.com/photos/ystenes/5813221945/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diego_Sls (Mar 8, 2012)

omg... the mountains look really good!! I liked it so much.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent, jaw dropping images from Norway....thank you.:cheers:


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Northon said:


> Lofoten - Nordland
> The photographers statement: "Shot from a mountain in Vestvågøy called " Himmeltinden " in the midle of the night at 29th of June. The photo shows part of the western group of Islands in Lofoten, Flakstad and Moskenes"
> 
> 
> ...







wow this is real ??? its sooo Beautiful !!!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Yes, Norway is real. It's even at streetview. Here is the same area (Lofoten) i streetview: http://maps.google.com/?ll=67.93081...UhM8IOkB_BHBbhFOozYFw&cbp=12,15,,0,-2.13&z=12 or: http://maps.google.com/?ll=68.51756...8EJAetQAXbGO_aS6jQ&cbp=12,198.63,,0,6.75&z=10


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay Norway is another place I must visit it!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

One of yore picture of Oslo, the capital. This building, which is a apartment complex, was sadly bombed during the war by the allies. 


30. Kristiania. Victoria-Terasse. by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Jostedalsbreen/ The Jostedals Glacier is mainland Europes largest glacier. 


Glacier: Jostedalsbreen by PetterPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A picture from one of the many cosy streets in the old parts of Stavanger.


Stavanger, Norway by rick ligthelm, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks.









Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9864962


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A fog covered Byfjord in Bergen:

Fog bridge by Tom McNikon, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing country! Very nice photos, guys! :cheers:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Oslo seen from the air.









By dave_didcot http://www.flickr.com/photos/dave-of-didcot/2668668502/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The *Hurrungane *mountain rage which is a part of Jotunheimen. Info from wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurrungane


> Hurrungane (also written Hurrungene, Hurrungadn, Horungane) is a mountain range in the municipalities Luster and Årdal in Sogn og Fjordane, Norway. The area is southwest in the larger mountain range Jotunheimen and is also part of Jotunheimen National Park.
> 
> The range has some of the most alpine peaks in Norway, and has 24 peaks over 2,000 metres (6,600 ft) (counting peaks with larger prominence than 30 metres / 98 feet). Several of the peaks are only accessible through climbing or glacier crossings. The starting point for hiking is the village of Turtagrø along the national tourist road, Sognefjellsvegen (RV55).




Hurrungane by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A panorama over the waterfront in *Drammen* that combines new and old. Drammen is located around 40km from Oslo.  









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/43218725.jpg


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Stunning thread, guys! :applause:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ :cheers1: 

*Husøy* for today. Info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Husøy,_Senja


> Husøy is an island in the Øyfjorden off the northwest coast of Senja in the municipality of Lenvik in Troms county, Norway, about 53 km (33 mi) southwest of the city of Tromsø. The island's population (2009) is 232. The village of Fjordgård is 4 km (2.5 mi) across the fjord on the island of Senja. Up until recent times, the island was only reachable by boat; however, it is now connected to Senja with a tunnel and a 300-metre (980 ft) long causeway. The island has a grocery store, primary and secondary school, daycare, restaurant, and chapel.



Husøy (House island) by flickr.Marcus, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Galro said:


> That's great. When was you here? Did you enjoy your stay?
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5375080


I was there last summer. And, how could I not enjoy it with this kind of scenery :cheers:

Taken with a IXUS 90 IS

Romsdahl region 


Norway by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm in love with Norway landscapes


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

ApoJapo said:


> I was there last summer. And, how could I not enjoy it with this kind of scenery :cheers:
> 
> Taken with a IXUS 90 IS
> 
> Romsdahl region


Did you drive around the whole country? It seems like you have managed to see a lot.  

A picture of *Holmenkollen Ski jump* in Oslo.


> Holmenkollbakken is a large ski jumping hill located at Holmenkollen in Oslo, Norway. It has a hill size of HS134, a construction point of K-120, and a capacity for 30,000 spectators. Holmenkollen has hosted the Holmenkollen Ski Festival since 1892, which since 1980 have been part of the FIS Ski Jumping World Cup and 1983 the FIS Nordic Combined World Cup. It has also hosted the 1952 Winter Olympics and the FIS Nordic World Ski Championships in 1930, 1966, 1982 and 2011.
> 
> The hill has been rebuilt 19 times; important upgrades include a stone take-off in 1910, an in-run superstructure in 1914, and a new superstructure in 1928. During the Second World War, the venue was used as a military installation, but upgraded in the late 1940s. Further expansions were made ahead of the 1966 and 1982 World Championships, as well as in 1991. From 2008 to 2010, the entire structure was demolished and rebuilt. As of 8 February 2011, the hill record is unofficially held by Anders Jacobsen at 142.5 meters. The official hill record was set at 5 of March 2011 by Andreas Kofler at 141 meters. The hill is part of Holmenkollen National Arena, which in addition to cross-country and biathlon venues has the normal hill Midtstubakken.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holmenkollen_ski_jump



Holmenkollen by DRIKSROCK, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Svelvik* waterfront with Svelvik church.


> Svelvik is a town and municipality in Vestfold county, Norway. The administrative centre of the municipality is the town of Svelvik.
> 
> The town of Svelvik was separated from the rural municipality of Strømm to become a municipality of its own in 1845. The two municipalities were merged back together on 1 January 1964.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svelvik









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46196382


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Water from the Fresvik glacier. 








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39858671


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Panorama of the islands outside of the city of Kristiansand, the capital of Southern Norway.

Scroll ---->>>>>> 








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/brodiekarel/2985782537/


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Great photos :cheers:


----------



## kandishmk (Apr 23, 2009)

Galro said:


> Panorama of the islands outside of the city of Kristiansand, the capital of Southern Norway.
> 
> Scroll ---->>>>>>
> 
> ...


its been almost a year and a half that i live in norway and that is the first time i heard of this place .


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Which place are thinking of? Kristiansand or the islands? The islands are in this region: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Krist...h&hnear=Kristiansand,+Vest-Agder,+Norway&z=13


----------



## kandishmk (Apr 23, 2009)

Galro said:


> ^^ Which place are thinking of? Kristiansand or the islands? The islands are in this region: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Krist...h&hnear=Kristiansand,+Vest-Agder,+Norway&z=13


The island i live in kristiansand . but i should go to that island once it looks amazing


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ You live in Kristiansand yet you haven't checked out all these great islands that are practically on your doorstep?! Just take a look in the link I sent you: there are thousands of them. Worthy of a trip for sure.  

Btw: Have you seen the Norwegian section of this forum? We need more active people from other places than Oslo there! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2303


----------



## kandishmk (Apr 23, 2009)

Galro said:


> ^^ You live in Kristiansand yet you haven't checked out all these great islands that are practically on your doorstep?! Just take a look in the link I sent you: there are thousands of them. Worthy of a trip for sure.
> 
> Btw: Have you seen the Norwegian section of this forum? We need more active people from other places than Oslo there! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2303


actually i was busy learning the language i completely forgot to have some fun hno:. but i definitely going to check those places .

and i will check the Norwegian sections too:yes:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Nice that you put a lot of work into learning the local language! kay: Where are you from?


----------



## kandishmk (Apr 23, 2009)

> Nice that you put a lot of work into learning the local language! Where are you from?


Im iranian, it was almost 2-3 years ago that you know evrything in iran stared to go wrong so i start thinking of move to another country and norway was the best chose . And aboute language well yea i think its the most important thing and beside that i really like this language, its really fantastink and i really enjoy learning it thats why i really focused on it for the since i got here.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ That's nice. Hope you enjoy it over here then. And make sure to check out the Norwegian sub section as said.  :cheers1:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Finnmarksvidda. * A rater desolate place. 


> Finnmarksvidda (Northern Sami: Finnmárkkoduottar) or the Finnmark plateau; Finnmark highland, is Norway's largest plateau, with an area greater than 22,000 km². It lies at 300–500 meters above sea level. Approximately 36% of the Finnmark county lies in the Finnmarksvidda.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finnmarksvidda


Finnmarksvidda by Ronald M Davidsen, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ BEAUTIFUL photo...huge area...looks like the plains in Africa  Norway is so amazing :cheers:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Yes, it's rather large. It covers an area similar to slightly more than half of Denmark to put into perspective.  Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Haugesunds* old waterfront.


Haugesund, the old harbor by ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A new day here ... *Seven sisters waterfall in the Geirangerfjord*.

Streams of Water by PetterPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Nord-Lenangen, Troms county









By Tom Salomonsen http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6953584077/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A post this excellent aerial of *Oslo* here too: 










Taken by user kjetilab. Originally posted here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=765974&page=127


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A seter (basically a summer farm) between Lærdal and Aurlandsvangen.








Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31205386


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Although the colours look too saturared, the place and landscape itself look very nice. You doensn't see this kind of scenery very often in Norway with those barns.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The nature around *Melbu*.









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4715358


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Helleren*. 


> A strange spot well worth a roadside stop is Helleren at the bottom of Jøssingfjord. People used to live in these two houses until the 1930's, sheltered under a massive rock. One more look in the comments field, or here www.panoramio.com/photo/20794927



The Weight by PetterPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Lighthouse outside of* Bodø*, Norway.


Fairy. by BeboFlickr, on Flickr


----------



## Bandeirante1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Its very gorgeous indeed, some pics even seem unreal but keep them comming.


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Likholefossen in Gaular, Norway


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Galro said:


> The nature around *Melbu*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing landscape!:runaway::master::master: mg: :shocked: kay: :eek2::eek2: :cucumber::cucumber: :applause: :cheers1:


----------



## Reiziger (Jan 8, 2012)

It's not all sunshine... A very windy and cold day along the 93 near Finland.









Photo by me.


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Hvervenbukta - Oslo, Norway


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ creative username you got!  Be sure to check out the norwegian subforum if you are unaware it exists.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Registered_User said:


> Hvervenbukta - Oslo, Norway


There used to be a nice mansion here, but this have sadly burned down. hno: 



















Welcome to the forum btw!


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Þróndeimr said:


> ^^ creative username you got!  Be sure to check out the norwegian subforum if you are unaware it exists.


Thanks! :hi:
I am working my way through the norwegian subforum, and will for sure comment later on.


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Boat trip on Sønstevatn - Telemark, Norway


----------



## nordgutt (Apr 9, 2012)

Lysefjorden in Rogaland, Norway. The photo was taken at Preikestolen


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ Nice picture.

There is a nice small road to drive at the south side of the Lysefjorden.


















(Pictures are taken by me)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nordgutt said:


> Lysefjorden in Rogaland, Norway. The photo was taken at Preikestolen


Wow!!!


----------



## nordgutt (Apr 9, 2012)

Victorinus said:


> ^^ Nice picture.


Thanks  Nice pictures you got there too ;-)



Linguine said:


> Wow!!!


Thanks 



Holmenkollen, the ski recreation area in Oslo


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

From the western fjords. Note the small houses on the hill.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Norway is *AMAZING* :cheers:


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Norway <3


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Lofoten.


Untitled by Juliusumulius, on Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

"_This time-lapse documents the 2600 km/134 hour journey of the Norwegian "Hurtigruten" from Bergen to Kirkenes_"

by Andreas Doppelmayr
26214090


----------



## ech wel (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm in awe. Just finished going through the whole thread.

Note to myself: put Norway at the top of your must-see-list!


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://satorifoto.livejournal.com/18120.html


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Is it taken by you? Nice picture!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shot...kay:


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Galro said:


> ^^ Is it taken by you? Nice picture!


No









http://satorifoto.livejournal.com/18120.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://satorifoto.livejournal.com/18181.html


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What's the name of the place in #775?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ It's somewhere around Lofoten.


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://satorifoto.livejournal.com/16771.html#cutid1


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://satorifoto.livejournal.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

unreal :drool:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Another picture from Wait4mes link. Really great set of pictures!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Another picture from Wait4mes link:


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://satorifoto.livejournal.com/18181.html


----------



## matricresult (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Ik_heet_tim (Nov 18, 2010)

Norway is such an extraordinary country, it's beauty is unmatched in my eyes. Too bad it's so expensive, fancy a long vacation there.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Ålesund.









http://syque.com/ds/pix/arctic_08/panoramas_slideshow/slideshow.php?directory=.&currentPic=1


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

∞ Walking towards the clouds ∞ by ~Ranveig~, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

On a Norwegian fjrod.









Source: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ternet-KEEP-CAR-RELATED-amp-SFW-PLEASE/page71


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ I've seen these Mercedes-Benz's last year when we were in Norway


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Really? Those exact cars?


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah those very nice cars!

It was between:









and this:










That's on RV13 (north of the Sognefjord).


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Sunndalen in autumn morning.








My own photo.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Innerdalen, looking south toward the same mountains as you see in the other photo taken from the opposite valley to the south.








My own photo.


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Great photos! I have been there last year in late summer. I would expectd more snow, especially with all the late snowfall. 


Innerdalen by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Ørskogvika, Storfjord (HDR) by Stephan Neven, on Flickr


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://satorifoto.livejournal.com/20098.html#comments


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://satorifoto.livejournal.com/20098.html#comments


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Indeed a beautiful country, those fjords were formed when glaciers retreated to northern Europe. It is an expensive country because of the North Sea oil and gas, when they will be exhausted, Norwegians will start fishing and prices will become more accessible to tourists.:cheers:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

http://satorifoto.livejournal.com/20098.html#comments


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Mannesmann said:


> Indeed a beautiful country, those fjords were formed when glaciers retreated to northern Europe. It is an expensive country because of the North Sea oil and gas, when they will be exhausted, Norwegians will start fishing and prices will become more accessible to tourists.:cheers:


I think you will be disappointed if you expect us to go fishing when the oil dries out ...


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Saltstraumen_quiet.JPG


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

http://saharasafaris.org/norway


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kjerringøy:


Kjerringøy by sverremb, on Flickr


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/272524.html


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

UrbanLife said:


> Borgund stave church, Borgund (Sogn og Fjordane)
> 
> Borgund stave church (Borgund stavkyrkje) is a stave church located in Borgund, Norway. It is classified as a triple nave stave church of the so-called Sogn-type. This is also the best preserved of Norway's 28 extant stave churches. It was probably built in the end of the 12th century, and has not changed structure or had a major reconstruction since that date.
> 
> ...


That's one of the wonders in Age of Empires II :lol: Gosh, Norway is truely beautiful!!!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*SVALBARD ... No Man Land*

My trip on Spitsbergen (Svalbard, Norway) ... 29/06-02/07 2012 ... hope you gonna enjoy 

Longyearbyen - The "capital" of Svalbard




























Adventdalen




























Views from the top of Trollstein mountain - 850m above Longyearbyen town




























Isfjorden




























Tunabreen glacier




























Nordenskioldbreen glacier




























Pyramiden - russian "ghost" town



























taken by Sqooth, source: photobucket.com


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks for your pictures. Did you enjoy your trip to Svalbard? Why was you there? Work? Holiday?


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, I have enjoyed Svalbard a lot - it was short, chilly, but really amazing trip! Only holiday ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

simply magnificent series of images from Norway...:cheers:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Sognefjellet









by Morten Berg http://www.flickr.com/photos/scenicmotion/6165421827/in/photostream/

Timelapse, just amazing http://vimeo.com/mortenberg/norway#t=0


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A fjord scene early in the morning.









By Norbert http://www.flickr.com/photos/publik-oberberg/2673406199/sizes/l/


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Unique country :drool:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really beautiful country Norway is....:cheers:


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ Nice pictures 


*Jotunheimvegen*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys ! 

Grouse in a nice setting. Troms county.









By Snemann http://www.flickr.com/photos/snemann2/7400300228/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Trondheim, Sør Trøndelag county.









By Trondheim Havn http://www.flickr.com/photos/trondheimhavn/4814493655/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Sunset Oak - Winter Beauty









By Sigurd Rage http://www.flickr.com/photos/sigurdr/5559449451/sizes/l/


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Got to love you, Norway!


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Northon photos are fabulous, especially those where there are two fjord. :cheers:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ :cheers1:

Kaperdalen valley, Senja.









by me http://www.facebook.com/BilderFraTroms#!/BilderFraTroms


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Tyholmen, Arendal*


Tyholmen, Arendal by Øyvind Bjerkholt, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Mefjorden.









by me http://www.facebook.com/#!/BilderFraTroms


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Kvænan is Senjas third highest mountain with a height of 967m. The mountain is characterized by the 10-12 strikers on the top edge, all of which are about 12-30 meters high.


















By me http://www.facebook.com/#!/BilderFraTroms


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ I like your pictures.

I now also following you on Facebook


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you so much Victorinus!

Oh, that's nice, you are most welcome


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Morning mist before the sun evaporates it away. By a small lake at the Senja island.









by me Bilder fra Troms - Facebook


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Two pictures here of Husøy, Senja, in beautiful fall weather.


















by me Pictures of Troms


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I post one of my pictures too. Taken yesterday slightly farther south than the pictures above. 


VW Beetle by Ikøn, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ I like that old "bobla"


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Northon said:


> ^^ I like that old "bobla"


Me too, especially when the paint shines in the sun.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ kay:

Northern Lights, Tromso.









by Ole C. salomonsen http://www.flickr.com/photos/salomonsen/5354535324/sizes/l/


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Arendal


Arendal by night by Øyvind Bjerkholt, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Do you live there? And are you Øyvind Bjerkholt?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Oslo by me: 


Living Nature. by Ikøn, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ Nope. I live in Helsinki, but currently staying in the Philippines


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Spurdo said:


> ^^ Nope. I live in Helsinki, but currently staying in the Philippines


Okay, I just figured since you had posted two pictures from the same user on this page that you perhaps was that user.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Svolvær

Svolvær by awesnes, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Love this one: 


nipple by Leifskandsen, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ That's really looks unreal...:nuts: I'd like the picture too.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Gryllefjord, Senja. Hellfjord is a TV series that runs now on NRK1, and the action takes place here. Crazy crazy...heh 



















Bilder fra Troms


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

High camp at 1600m at Vinnufjellet, 2 hours southwest of Trondheim. Photo taken by me last week-end.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

OMG how it is to heat the camp tent?


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Magnificent


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

brazilteen said:


> OMG how it is to heat the camp tent?


Not easy!  fire with gass and you increase the temperature with some degrees, but still its below 0c. It was -12c when i took that photo, but a rather cold northeastern wind at about 5-7m/s which makes the effective temperature at -20/-25c. So, the key to everything is to have lots of warm clothes, and keep the camera within your clothes when you are outside taking photos.


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

Þróndeimr said:


> Not easy!  fire with gass and you increase the temperature with some degrees, but still its below 0c. It was -12c when i took that photo, but a rather cold northeastern wind at about 5-7m/s which makes the effective temperature at -20/-25c. So, the key to everything is to have lots of warm clothes, and keep the camera within your clothes when you are outside taking photos.


OMG why? WHY!! :lol:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Christianmx said:


> OMG why? WHY!! :lol:


Because its EPIC!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Autumn, Bergsbotn.









by me Bilder fra Troms


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMO, a magical view:

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Aurora Jetty by Joe Rainbow, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view over a 2 km wide valley between Cuonjacohkka and Nissuncorru (Norway and Sweden):

_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Torneträsk&Lapporten by mariecarlssonramirez, on Flickr

Torneträsk is in Norway (left), Lapporten - in Sweden (right).


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Pictures from Norway are beautiful, as always.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Beautiful and magical indeed! Thanks for posting dj 

Misty Morning









Pictures from Troms


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awe inspiring beauty...:cheers:


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

Þróndeimr said:


> Because its EPIC!


You are crazy! :bash:

:cheers:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Sunndalsøra at night, photo taken by me.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ Really nice picture you have taken. :wave:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Great photo Þróndeimr! :cheers:


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## brightpan (Apr 20, 2013)

山水之间 by bright pan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ How to post flickr photos? See here (by using the BBcode):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75993565&postcount=4


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photos from Norway...thanks @RUNBKK and @brightpan. :cheers:


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Village In The Fjord by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks @RUNBKK and @Galro for posting these photos from one of the worlds most beautiful contries :cheers:


----------



## Agren (Apr 24, 2013)

stunning landscapes.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kristiansand:


Kilden by Enfotograf.no, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ Look gorgeous and luxurious building :cheers:









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66281


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66281


----------



## andy_moon (Apr 27, 2013)

Love scandinavia's modern side


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Drøbak:


Drøbak, Frogn, Akershus, Norway. by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

you know, it's very nice to stay in my home ,outside is 32 Celsius , very hot for this time of year, and see a very cold but beautiful land called Norway.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

All rights reserved by Ridux @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/bjornhenrik/8692837109/sizes/h/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Sykkylven, Norway by ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

beautiful landscape kay:


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: lofojo from fotocommunity


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: Sebastian Theilig from fotocommunity


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: Manfred Lang from fotocommunity


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: Stephan Kuntz from fotocommunity


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Ullensaker



Death is romantic by nerdegutt, on Flickr​


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

as promise norway is so much stunning
:yes:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The traditional postcard view of Ålesund:


Ålesund II by Lisa-Mari, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Midtbrød - Rogaland Fylke



The sky is on fire! [Explored #4] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Vestersand - Nordland Fylke



norway - lofoten by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: Susanne LA. from fotocommunity


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Dalen hotel from 1894:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalen_Hotel


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The old city of Fredrikstad:









http://spurtkompaniet.blogspot.no/2011/09/oppkjring-oslo-maraton.html


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Skien:









https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo_exp...hoto_id=26880462&order=date_desc&user=3659415


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Galro said:


> The old city of Fredrikstad:
> http://spurtkompaniet.blogspot.no/2011/09/oppkjring-oslo-maraton.html


Was that a castle/fortress there?


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

cinxxx said:


> Was that a castle/fortress there?


a Fortress.

There is also a nice one in Halden, not far from there.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

cinxxx said:


> Was that a castle/fortress there?


It's basically just city walls that was intended to protect the city itself and they were built after the city was founded. All fortress institutions that have ever been there, have been kept, and you can see that it does not give the impression of a fully militarized fortress. I guess it's quite similar to Neuf-Brisach and similar places elsewhere in Europe.

Here it is on streetview if it is of any interest: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=loc:...h1ipwud27v--V92xyeQB2A&cbp=12,168.15,,0,-3.26


----------



## NixXxoN (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A small part of the city of Arendal. Norways 19th largest city.


Tyholmen, Arendal - Norway, the place where I was born, now close to three generations ago by iharsten, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Trollfjorden:



Entering Trollfjorden by ohagerup, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The facade of Nidaros cathedral:


Nidarosdomen by bjarne.stokke, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Melting/Drifting ice hno:


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Lucky norwegians, they have like the most beautiful country in the world and oil!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bergen:


View from Breiviken by Mixmaster, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.scenicreflections.com/files/Norway%20sunset%20beauty%20Wallpaper__yvt2.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*The Geirangerfjord​*







http://0.tqn.com/d/goscandinavia/1/0/2/5/-/-/Geirangerfjord-norway.jpg​


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Modern architecture in Mandal. 


Adolph Tidermansbroa by Kristin Jona


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Beautiful small island - the coast of Norway*












Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Norway by peterspencer49, on Flickr


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Summer in Norway*











Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Vøringsfoss*, Hordaland Fylke


Vøringsfossen by B.AA.S., on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Ascent of Preikestolen by UmarPK, on Flickr

Took this shot on my ascent of Preikestolen.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Arendal waterfront.


Arendal city by May Elin Aunli


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking out over Hardangervidda, the largest peneplain mountain plateau in Europe. 









The old cottage by Terje Thorsen


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Part of Vigeland sculpture park, Oslo.









fountain by mssimor


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous images from Norway. :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jotunheimen National Park*



Jotunheimen in Norway seen from Rundemellen by Geir Bakken, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Akershus fortress, Oslo.









http://kiim.net/tag/akershus-festning/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Suburban Bergen.


Rod in light by Bjarte Haugland


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Høyvika Beach by ahmed burai, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Olden valley.









Olden, Norway by Philip Slotte


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Nordfjord.









Hjelle by Natalia Eriksson


----------



## edxor (Sep 18, 2011)

Galro said:


> ^^ I'm pretty sure that's Iceland.


 I can confirm that it indeed is Skibotn. Drove through it earlier this summer


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

PRIMEVAL have changed the picture since I made that comment. It used to be a picture of what looked like a river in Iceland.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ogna*, Rogaland Fylke


The end of a long journey by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ølberg*, Rogaland


Sunset Harbour by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Heico-M (Jun 26, 2013)

Galro said:


> The Nordfjord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the picture is tagged "Hjelle", are you sure that this is Nordfjorden and not Strynsvatnet?
Because the village of Hjelle is situated at the far end of Strynsvatnet and thus quite far away from the Nordfjord.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ No, I'm not sure, but it was tagged Nordfjord too (see inside the link). If those two places are far from each other, then one of the tags have to be wrong.


----------



## Heico-M (Jun 26, 2013)

Found a pic on panoramio which has the same mountains on it. The picture was taken from the village of Hjelle, thus it is Strynsvatnet we see.

:cheers:


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Norway looks a lot like northern Pakistan and Kashmir two very beautiful and majestic places.





PreikestolenII-Final (1 of 1) by UmarPK, on Flickr


Another photo taken from Preikestolen.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Galro said:


> Akershus fortress, Oslo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That place would make a good town for the next Assassin's Creed, Viking Assassin.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The trollfjord.









Passage, Lofoten by  Volker Gilbert


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Ølberg


Sea of plasma II by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Gamle Strynefjellsveg (rv 258)*








Gamle Strynefjellsveg (rv 258) - Panoramio

Picture taken mid-summer of 2011, by me.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Rjukan*, Telemark


Rjukan by kjelljoran, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Norge Mountain Home by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hauglandssenteret, Flekke*, Sogn og Fjordane.


Sunset at Hauglandsenteret by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Hundvåg Island by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Lofoten.









Haukland Beach by  indiopix


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Nærøy valley.









Some see no beauty in our trees. by  oscar parra


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bergen.









Bergen City (Norway) by Tord Andre Oen


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Trollstigen*, Møre og Romsdal


Trollstigen by Youronas, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Stavanger skyline IV by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Jostedal*, Sogn og Fjordane Fylke


Nigardsvatnet by Youronas, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

^ That rusty brown spot is an eye sore it killed the otherwise beautiful photo.


----------



## Heico-M (Jun 26, 2013)

UmarPK said:


> Stavanger skyline IV by UmarPK, on Flickr


Skyline, eh? :lol:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Trollstigen*, Sogn og Fjordane Fylke


Stigfossen by Youronas, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Road Lofoten.









Arctic paradise by Daniel Korzhonov


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Geiranger.









Geiranger Fjord by André Mendonça


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Farms.









villege by y*


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Old boat houses.









Rorbuer by Henning Brüggemann


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Rondane.









View towards Rondane with the river Grimse by Harald Wesenberg


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

^ Flott bilder


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

UmarPK said:


> ^ Flott bilder


It's actually "flott*e* bilder". "Flotte" is the plural of "flott".

Are you trying to learn Norwegian?


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Galro said:


> It's actually "flott*e* bilder". "Flotte" is the plural of "flott".
> 
> Are you trying to learn Norwegian?



Little by little with a casual approach.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Good luck. Feel free to ask if there is something you're wondering about. Are you planning on moving here or something, or do you just like learning new languages?


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Galro said:


> ^^ Good luck. Feel free to ask if there is something you're wondering about. Are you planning on moving here or something, or do you just like learning new languages?



I have family in Norway and have visited the country thrice, it is just a nation I respect and admire. I wouldn't mind having a vacation home in Norway, but first plan is to move to Manhattan (very different from Norway as you know).




Boat Arrives by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Really happy with this photo...Very different from my other photos which tend to show things on a macro-scale.





Stavanger Rooftops by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Senja.









The dawn on the island of Senja by Andre Ermolaev


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Helgeland.









Fra Rødøyløva by Jon Ole Hedne


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Stavanger.









STAVANGER by jack metthey


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

^ Gamle Stavanger...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Byrkjelobrua*, Sogn og Fjordane


Norway by Christian Wilt, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Vøringsfossen waterfall.









Vøringsfossen by Marcel Samson


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Tromsø.









Island of Tromso by Rafael Defavari


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bergen.









Bergen by Dmitry Marin


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Haukland beach.









Artic Beach by Rickard Eriksson


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Trollstigen.









Trollstigen panorama by freeezzzz


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

And old farm in the Aurlands valley. Built underneath a rock for protection.









Almen mountain farm by Jørn Johannessen


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The view from Sandøya towards Rebbenesøya in Northern Norway*


View from Sandøya by hanneketravels, on Flickr


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

View from Store Trolla (1860m), 2 hours southwest of Trondheim. Photo by me.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Nussfjord*, Nordland Fylke


Nussfjord, Lofoten, Norway by Christian Wilt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Nordkapp/North Cape*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9445795276/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Horund fjord.









Horundfjorden by Roman Burri


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Mount Reinebringen​*







http://goo.gl/IV5rmA​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Henningsvaer*, Lofoten Islands


Henningsvaer, Norway by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Autumn Aurora*
Location: Tromso, Troms Fylke, Norway


Autumn Aurora by hanneketravels, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The aurlands fjord.









Where fjords meet by  Espen Haagensen


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bogstad manor house, Oslo.









Bogstad Manor by Erik Brede


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Vettisfoss waterfall.









Vettisfossen by Nicoline Korsvold


----------



## edxor (Sep 18, 2011)

Lyngsalpene (Lyngen-Alps) viewed from Djupvik, Troms









Photo by: Jürgen Grensing|http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12542685?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Aurora in Vardø*
Location: Vardø municipality in Finnmark county, Northeastern part of Norway


Aurora in Vardø by Kjell75, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Ålesund cityscape.









Alesund 2 by Joy Gluck


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A fjord.









Fjord in Norway by A. Dals


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

What a pretty place. The landscape is very similar to that of Alaska. kay:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bodø.









Bodø by night 2 by Hans Marius Mindrum


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Lindasfallet waterfall.









Lindalsfallet by Haakon Nygård


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful land of the Vikings.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Solbergmoen*, Buskerud Fylke


September Morning II by B.AA.S., on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Narvik


View over Narvik by aalmen, on Flickr


----------



## lcg3092 (Sep 29, 2013)

After a wonderfull camping trip in Norway, I've got plenty of photos (=








Blomberg farm (abandoned) Geiranger Fjord


----------



## skyfreeek (Sep 22, 2013)

I was not aware of the fact that the sun is actually known in Norway  Beautiful!


----------



## lcg3092 (Sep 29, 2013)

Somewhere near the border with Sweden, traveling from Östersund to Trondheim (taken from the train)


----------



## lcg3092 (Sep 29, 2013)

Another from Blomberg Farm


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Norway, Lofoten, Nordland, Moskenes*










http://pawelkucharski.35photo.ru/photo_600029/


----------



## Heico-M (Jun 26, 2013)

^^I'd say that is Reine.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Reine is the capital of Moskenes municipality.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some nice pictures of Lofoten islands:


Top of the Fjord by Aldream, on Flickr


Reine (HDR) by Aldream, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Svenner fyr
On the southestern coast of Norway, aprox 100 km south of Oslo. At night in moonshine. 









Vidar Askland


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Stiftsgården or Royal Palace, Trondheim, Norway by John / Arc-Images, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ersfjord*, Troms Fylke


Ersfjord, Senja, Norway. (Explored at no 8) by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northern Lights near Skibotn, Troms:


2014-04-14-5131 par auroraaddicts, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

64951912


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

- This is a ... timelapses recorded in and around the town of Ålesund, Norway during 2012.
Northern lights (Aurora Borealis) is not a common sight at these latitudes (62.5°N).

57275675


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

54227203


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

- The Senja island is the second largest island in Norway, and yet an undiscovered treasure of nature adventures in one of the last wildernesses of Europe.
On the outskirts of Senja, a fantastic nature phenomenon is taking place every midwinter. 
Just off the resort called Hamn in Senja, their harbour and the fjord surrounding this place, is not only a destination for sailors, but also for a large amounts of whales. 
Hundreds of humpback whales and orcas are having a giant feast, chasing hundreds and hundreds of tons of herring around in the fjord. It is quite seldom to observe these two species together.

87143716


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

34015252


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

- Filmed in september 2010 in one of Norway's most beautiful mountain regions. Surprised by the unusually early snowfall we were very fortunate to have all the autumn colors framed by a blanket of white snow  The extra bonus was that my 14 year old son was with me on this trip.

15388696


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

- We have been collecting octocopter shots from all over throughout the year, and can finally release a new showreel. This time called The Essence of Norway!

Enjoy!

77407303


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

- In February 2014 I was invited along to tour Norway's North Western island chain known as the Lofoten Islands. I must admit I was a bit nervous about going into the Arctic Circle in their winter as I come from one of the flattest, driest, and hottest countries on the planet. Snow with all it's associated blizzards is totally foreign to me just as trekking through the Pilbara in our summer would be to visitors from Norway.

Much to our surprise we landed in Norway to one of their lowest snowfall seasons in years which gave me a small bit of comfort but left me wanting to come back to try again next winter. It wasn't even that cold with the temperatures maxing out at 6 degrees on some days. Now you have to remember we are in the Arctic Circle in winter so I guess thats Global Warming for you.

Man! what an amazing country. I can't begin to describe how grand this landscape is. This video just doesn't do it justice in my opinion. The fiord systems around these Islands is everything you would hope for. I feel I have been spoilt forever after visiting this place. It's like a Milford Sound in New Zealand around every corner...

93449710


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ :cheers:

29887035


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Northern Norway*
79924702


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Beautiful mountain scenery, enjoy!* 
86609780


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

92382021


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

- Jumping from the highest vertical cliff in europe, Fred Fugen and Vincent Reffet (World Champions Skydivers) are flying head down, syncronised with their cameraman, J-Phi Teffaud. They also perform their most famous freefly move: the "head to head"! check it out!

24871474
Trollveggen - Trollwall


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I never knew what Norway looked liked until I watched Amazing race (I can't remember what season) they went to Norway. Everywhere they go was very beautiful especially the fjords.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Oslo

The Royal Palace









'THE ROYAL PALACE' by Rayandbee @flickr via orangesmile









'Oslo Ã˜stbanestasjonen' by Mirko Junge @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ That is the old part of the railway station, Østbanestasjonen, now simply called Oslo S.

Thank you for sharing hugodiekonig, nice


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Northon said:


> ^^ That is the old part of the railway station, Østbanestasjonen, now simply called Oslo S.
> 
> Thank you for sharing hugodiekonig, nice


you're always welcome, Northon! :grouphug:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

- Filmed during Autumn 2012 in Sæbø Norway at the home of the Sunnmøre Alps, and other locations.

54191801


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

A big big WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eek2:

Trøgstad, Norway










Photo by: Snemann via panoramio


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool!! :cheers:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*17th of May Norway's national day*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rauma River, Norway*


To Heaven or Hell by Max J R, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ I think it's Rauma River near Sundalsøra town on the west coast. Great Picture


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Northon said:


> ^^ I think it's Rauma River near Sundalsøra town on the west coast. Great Picture


Thank you, there wasn't location info on the picture


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Northon said:


> ^^ I think it's Rauma River near Sundalsøra town on the west coast. Great Picture


The town is Andalsnes, but Sundalsora isn't far away either indeed


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes you are right, Åndalsnes is to the right on the Image. Sunndalsøra is located in a neighboring fjord


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Midnight sun in Senja*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5165162/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5449162/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

40840695


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lofoten*


p e r s i s t | lofoten, norway by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Preikestolen. Lysefjord H600m, Rogaland, Forsand










Photo by: Canon PS SX 120 IS


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Alesund










Photo by: ANTON CRUZ 1 via panoramio


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Jan Mayen Island is a volcanic island in the Arctic Ocean and part of the Kingdom of Norway. It is 55 km (34 mi) long (southwest-northeast) and 373 km2 (144 sq mi) in area, partly covered by glaciers (an area of 114.2 km (71.0 mi) around the Beerenberg). It has two parts: larger northeast Nord-Jan and smaller Sør-Jan, linked by a 2.5 km (1.6 mi) wide isthmus. It lies 600 km (370 mi) northeast of Iceland (495km (305 mi) NE of Kolbeinsey), 500 km (310 mi) east of central Greenland and 1,000 km (620 mi) west of the North Cape, Norway. The island is mountainous, the highest summit being the Beerenberg volcano in the north. The isthmus is the location of the two largest lakes of the island, Sørlaguna (South Lagoon), and Nordlaguna (North Lagoon). A third lake is called Ullerenglaguna (Ullereng Lagoon). 

77389369









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Mayen


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lillehammer, the Host of the 1994 Winter Olympic Games



















Photo by: Zabb Csaba


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Hi Hugo. 

I could not see the picture here, but I saw it in the link. Beautiful


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Northon said:


> ^^ Hi Hugo.
> 
> I could not see the picture here, but I saw it in the link. Beautiful


Pardon me my friend. Internet connection in my area is very slow so I guess I have pasted here a broken image url link :cheers:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Aha ok, well I see`that it's fixed now :cheers:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Norway's national mountain, Stetind 1 392 m. (4,567 ft)(northern Norway)*

70717732









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stetind


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

hugodiekonig said:


> Visit Norway



Here a picture of my in the summer of 2011:









Steindalsfossen


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Victorinus said:


> Here a picture of my in the summer of 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Amazing!!! It must be very cold there during winter to cause even the moving water to freeze :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bergen, May 17, 2014










From: Bergen Guide


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lofoten Islands 










Photo by: Julien Vogler


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Magical Hordaland










Photo seen at: Places to See Before You Die


----------



## Adrimer (May 5, 2008)

*Congratulations!* Absolutely fascinated to observe as vast beauty of Norway. 
What happiness and what a privilege to live in that landscape. 
Greetings from Argentina


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

82181786


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tromsø










Photo from: Visit Norway


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Allow me to post 2 photos today. i forgot to post yesterday 

Lofoten Islands










Photo by: Christian Bothner


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

Amazing scenery. Respect


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

I repost this because it is the midnight sun time here now. The picture shows Mefjorden on the island of Senja. 

Photo taken by me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Northon said:


> I repost this because it is the midnight sun time here now. The picture shows Mefjorden on the island of Senja.
> 
> Photo taken by me


wow it must be nice! A day without a night!! :banana:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes we "bathe" in the light day and night


----------



## Stafangr (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bjugn.










http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Vallersund_handelssted.jpg


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Stafangr said:


>


Great video of beautiful Stavanger


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

photo by Kristinn Einarsson - from peaceful Lærdal in Fjord Norway.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

my supposed to be post for yesterday










Photo from: Visit Oslo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

And my post for today

Modern Oslo

Barcode, Bjørvika

Photo by Rolf Thoresen via Visit Oslo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Oslo









Oslo by Night 1 by Joe Dyndale via flickr


----------



## Stafangr (Dec 26, 2012)

*Lightning strike in Bergen last week*



















Photos by Stian Rondestveit
Source: http://www.yr.no/nyheter/1.11769742


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Modern Oslo










Photo by: Tomasz Majewski Photography‎ via Visit Oslo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> This stunning photo is called "Nordlysbyen" (the city of northern lights) and shows spectacular northern lights over the city of Tromsø.


Photo: Ole C. Salomonsen/arcticlightphoto.no via Visit Norway


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Alesund










Photo from: Ålesundby


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ålesund by night (ved Brosundet)

Photo from: Andreas Langvatn‎ via Ålesundby


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Oslo Opera









Le foyer de l'opéra d'Oslo (Norvège) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lofoten Island




> view from reinebringen (670m), moskenes, lofoten











norway_55 by [carlo cravero] via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Oslo Botanical Garden

taken just last June 3, 2014









Botanical garden - Oslo by jechstra via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lysebotn









Lysebotn Norway by Shiny Cow via flickr


----------



## Stafangr (Dec 26, 2012)

*Twisters off the south coast today*
And sorry in advance for posting more than one photo.









Photo by instagram-user _glennteg_









Photo by Miriam Grov/NRK









Photo by Dag Sigmund Ringen

More photos and videos in the links below:

http://www.nrk.no/sorlandet/skypumper-over-arendal-1.11794854

http://www.nrk.no/sorlandet/forventer-flere-skypumper-1.11796025


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ A rare weather phenomenon in Norway, kinda cool


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Rødøyløva, Helgeland. Photo: Terje Rakke NordicLife / www.nordnorge.com/en/hiking

Visit Northern Norway


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Waldemar Thranes gate, Oslo










Photo from: Visit Oslo


----------



## Stafangr (Dec 26, 2012)

I know I posted an *aerial video of Stavanger* two weeks ago, but here is another one with some of the surrounding areas 






By _Brent De Bleser_


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bergen









Bergen / Norway by Florian Seiffert via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Banner for today June 28, 2014

Bergen

:applause::cheer:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Trondheim*


Trondheim by koala-x, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fjord in Daugstad*


Fjord mit Spiegelung by jeglikerikkefisk, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hamnøy*


Village by the sea by koala-x, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vøringfossen*









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere between Molde and Åndalsnes*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ystenes/13959374260/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fet, Sykkylven*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ystenes/6080135135/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Trollveggen









Trollveggen by Sigurd Rage via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sykkylven*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ystenes/14151231162/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Aurlandsfjellet









A stop along Aurlandsfjellet by Kenny Louie via flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Morning fog, Senja, pic by me.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isfjorden in low, evening sun, North of Åndalsnes*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ystenes/7841315000/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bryggen, Bergen

This is one of the UNESCO World Heritage Sites of Bergen









Bryggen, Bergen by Dal Lu via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Flåmsbana railway line









Flåmsbana railway line by Nicolas Grevet via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Voss









Myrkdalen 2010 by Erik Østlie via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Leikanger









Leikanger by the fjord by Nicolas Grevet via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kjøsnesfjorden fjord










Kjøsnesfjorden fjord by Nicolas Grevet via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Esefjorden fjord, Southern Norway









Esefjorden fjord rays by Nicolas Grevet via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Valldal along the Norddalsfjorden fjord









Valldal along the Norddalsfjorden fjord by Nicolas Grevet via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Stigfossen waterfall


















Stigfossen waterfall by by Nicolas Grevet via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Geiranger









Geiranger by Sigurd Rage via flickr


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

hugodiekonig said:


> My post for July 15
> 
> Statoil Building, Oslo
> 
> ...





hugodiekonig said:


> Modern Buildings in Oslo
> 
> IT-Fornebu Portal Building
> 
> ...


I love the sleek design in both photos. Is this part of the same complex?
Norway reminds me a lot of Alaska, where I lived for 5 years.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

alama said:


> I love the sleek design in both photos. Is this part of the same complex?
> Norway reminds me a lot of Alaska, where I lived for 5 years.


investigating the photos, I could say they both belong in the same complex. One building is behind the other

Wait for me, Norway!!! :runaway:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Reine*


rorbuer | hamnøy, norway by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Uploaded just last August 1, 2014

Oslo's modern urban areas

Astrup Fearnley Museum, Oslo










Astrup Fearnley Museum by Wojtek Gurak via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lofoten*









Source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Feda, Vest-Agder Fylke









Evening light by Randi Hausken via flickr


Whoa this must be A shiny evening during summer!!!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*langfredag*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/iramiram/13911198256/in/photostream/


----------



## Stafangr (Dec 26, 2012)

^^

That isn't from Norway. I think it's from Falmouth, Cornwall.

Btw, 'langfredag' is norwegian for Good Friday.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tjuvholmen F1, Aker Byrgge, Oslo (Originally posted at the Netherlands forum, I made a mistake there)









Tjuvholmen F1 by Wojtek Gurak via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Barcode Project, Vaterland, Oslo










Barcode Project by Wojtek Gurak via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Langfredag*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/iramiram/13934344255/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Rondane National Park, Mysusaeter, Oppland Fylke









Path to the mountains | Тропа к горам by Анатолий Крайников via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Svalvard*


Cute polar bear!!!!









Arctic - Svalvard 253 by Gui61 via flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

WOW! :drool:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*spring in falmouth*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/iramiram/13847358754/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*søndagstur*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/iramiram/12583895333/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sel Kommune, Oppland Fylke











Cracked Earth | Треснувшая Земля by Анатолий Крайников via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vesteralen Islands*


Vesteralen Islands by G.V Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*søndagstur*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/iramiram/12583788795/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oslo rådhus*










Oslo rådhus, Norway by Claudia Regina via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*søndagstur*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gitpix1/galleries/72157626485010289/#photo_4217875091


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Flam*











Sailing in the Fjords by Stephen Downes via flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lofoten*









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nidelva.Trondheim.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/visitnorway/15027164111/in/photostream/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bergen*









Knut-Arve Simonsen


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jackiew/7867314948/in/[email protected]/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset at Trollstigen*


Sunset in the valley of trolls by koala-x, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sørkjosen, Troms*











from Art by T.Richardsen​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pntphoto/7671084730/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vadsø*









GeirB,


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spåkenes, Troms*












Photo by: Art by T.Richardsen ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral and statue of King Christian IV.
Oslo, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pntphoto/7671080780/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Barras*











View from Bárrás by Ville Miettinen via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pntphoto/7671078458/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gudvangen*











Norway in a Nutshell by Al Case via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Myrdal*











Flam Railway Line by acase1968 via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Drammen*









Knut Arne Gjertsen


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pntphoto/6710983861/in/[email protected]/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hamnøy*


rorbuer | hamnøy, norway by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perfect summer in "the world’s northernmost town", Honningsvåg Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11357691976/in/photostream/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ålesund*









Mattel Muc


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Østerås*











Summer colors by André Rakvåg via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summery reflections at the Vega island, Norway (UNESCO world heritage site)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13412015304/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

A facebook page for Norway










Visit Norway


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Litjefjellet
*










valley view II by Matthias Klaiber via flcikr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Time journey, Lofoten Norway *
Lofotr Viking Museum










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13312177634/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bergen*











Getaway by Natalie Schmid via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

one photo per day, is the rule,lol


----------



## kubachrick (Jun 23, 2010)

Boyshow said:


> one photo per day, is the rule,lol


this beauty has no rules.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

kubachrick said:


> this beauty has no rules.


Read the title of the thread "*Norway - One photo per day*"


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View towards Bakka, first village in Nærøyfjord (part of natural UNESCO world heritage site "West Norwegian Fjords")*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13273699665/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Olden*











Olden, Norway by tonybill via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Flam*











Bridge at Flam by tonybill via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The beautiful city silhouette of Bergen, Norway *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12796865845/in/photostream/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Trondheim*









Tone Belsvik


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bogen*











Bogen, Norway by Benjamin Griffiths via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norwegian author and globetrotter Ludvig Holberg looking out over Bergen, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12537651873/in/photostream/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Namsos*









Helge Magnus Heggli


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melancholic mood in Bergen, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12506591734/in/photostream/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Street of Hønefoss*









Allyeska


----------



## Goldkvist (Jul 2, 2010)

Great thread, I think is all about the natural beauty of Norway, the arquitecture is quite simple but beautiful too :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Aurlandsfjellet*











A stop along Aurlandsfjellet by Kenny Louie via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

goldkvist said:


> Great thread, I think is all about the natural beauty of Norway, the arquitecture is quite simple but beautiful too :cheers:


Indeed!!! :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Very mild winter in Bakka, first village in Nærøyfjord (part of natural UNESCO world heritage site "West Norwegian Fjords") [Grateful for comments!!]*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12466579445/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ to everyone, please visit the previous page and give some likes to all the stunning photos posted there!!! :cheers: happy viewing!!!! :happy::wave:


*Nærøydalen valley*











From the Stalheim by Kenny Louie via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bryggen "the Wharf", Bergen Norway (UNESCO world heritage site)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12443653534/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Vøringfoss*











The Vøringfoss by Kenny Louie via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hamar*









Leif Vidar Gullstad


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The wooden Vågan church of Lofoten, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12126228705/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Innset farmland*











farmland, Innset, by Tjukka2 via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curious cows in the cultural landscape of the Vega archipelago in Norway (UNESCO world heritage site) *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11605270845/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oppdal, Myran, Sor-Trondelag*











Sauer og lav sol på Oppdal by Martin Ystenes via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perfect summer in "the world’s northernmost town", Honningsvåg Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11357691976/in/photostream/


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/t68TT4M.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Selbusjøen, Espet*











Selbu og Selbusjøen by Martin Ystenes via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sandefjord*









Martin Bonden


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*5200 years old - Rock carvings at Alta in the most northern part of Europe, Norway (UNESCO world heritage site)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10429104505/in/photostream/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Arendal*









Øyvind Bjerkholt


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Reine*











reine by Dai Lu via flickr​


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

Very pretty towns. Lovely


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere on Lofoten, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9710932023/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mt. Nona, Grytøy*










Tommy Hansen Photos​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Best off the beaten road in Norway - "Vegaøyan - The Vega Archipelago" (UNESCO world heritage site)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9712186156/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Trollstigen waterfall*











Trollstigen waterfall by Martin Ystenes via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tunes, Finnmark*









Jan Georg Svane


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olden, Nordfjord, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9174551197/in/set-72157634412588772/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Reine, Lofoten Islands, Norway*











Photo by v on life via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olden, Nordfjord, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9176901612/in/set-72157634412588772/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bergstaden*









rmtron


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Ballstad, Lofoten*



Arctic Orange | Ballstad, Lofoten, Norway by v on life, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olden, Nordfjord, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9176923162/in/set-72157634412588772/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Reine, Lofoten*



Onlooker | Reine, Lofoten, Norway by v on life, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bergen*









danvartanian


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Reine, Lofoten*



Splash | Lofoten, Norway by v on life, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Loen Lovatnet, Loen, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9176952660/in/set-72157634412588772/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Trysil, Hedmark*









Bent Velling


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9175202683/in/set-72157634412588772/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Granåsen, Hedmark*









Bent Velling


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bergen*



Autumn Frame by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sognefjord*



Sognefjord, Norway by Ken Barley, on Flickr​


----------



## rtm64 (Oct 21, 2014)

*geirangerfjord*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9175210587/in/set-72157634412588772/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oslo*









sesamsys


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Aksla, Alesund, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9175299811/in/set-72157634412588772/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*The P&O cruise liner Oriana berted at Olden.
*

Oriana at Olden by Rodger E Clark, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway - Northern Light - Jeroen Gosse -82.jpg by jeroen.gosse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway - Northern Light - Jeroen Gosse -31.jpg by jeroen.gosse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway - Northern Light - Jeroen Gosse -8.jpg by jeroen.gosse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Trolls around the Corner! by HPD fine fotografy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Dear Pinpeat, one photo per day, thank you.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oslo Street scene*



35249-Oslo-2014 by david.l.quayle, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Flakstadøya*









chrlnz


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flam, Aurland, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9178889706/in/set-72157634412588772/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oslo Rådhus*




Oslo Rådhus - Oslo (Norway) by Meteorry, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vøringfossen Waterfall*









loraineltai


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flam, Aurland, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9178921024/in/set-72157634412588772/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Preikestolen*









Saffron Blaze


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oldervik*












Geir-Inge Buschmann.​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flam, Aurland, Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9176817347/in/set-72157634412588772/


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ There was a flood in Flåm just a few days ago that made some damage to the are you see in the picture.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

oh danm!!!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kringlerdalen*









Øyvind Dammen


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fantoft Stave Church, Bergen, Norway *

Fantoft Stave Church.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9177662369/in/set-72157634412588772/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opéra d'Oslo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/galer...UuL-gbmKoY-fTQXH4-fMZWYD-fLAiFU-fKhVD8-fF3sfZ


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lofoten*


Lofoten#7 by Scimpanz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer in Oslo *

Another beautiful summer sky in Vigelandsparken.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/leird...uL-gbmKoY-fTQXH4-fMZWYD-fLAiFU-fKhVD8-fF3sfZ/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*First ices in Nusfjord, Lofoten.*

First ices in Nusfjord, Lofoten, Norway. [1280×855] Photo by Stian Klo (xpost from /r/NorwayPics) by i LOVE THE COUNTRY LIFE, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Narvik*


Narvik by Trine Dahl, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Royal Palace #sunset in #Oslo #Norway.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sunsu...uL-gbmKoY-fTQXH4-fMZWYD-fLAiFU-fKhVD8-fF3sfZ/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Glitterheim, Oppland*


Glitterheim by Jack Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

* Senja Island*

Grandeur nature by irecyclart, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oslo*



Barcode evening panorama by Aslak - Too little time to shot, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo. Night is Falling.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeldm...uL-gbmKoY-fTQXH4-fMZWYD-fLAiFU-fKhVD8-fF3sfZ/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Lofoten Cathedral*

Lofoten Cathedral by Elinitah1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Briksdalsbreen,*

In a big land by CNorth2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

frozen gold by lindaman0121, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rainy Saturday by CNorth2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*..in Alesund*

Late afternoon by CNorth2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*on Romsdalsfjorden*

Sunlight by CNorth2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norwegian landscape by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hallo Pinpeat :wave: I hope you would notice from the title itself, this is a one photo per post per day thread.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Orsvagvaer, Nordland Fylke*




fjord life by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soon to be Oslo Skyline*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/11731...Ko8-pavHM9-prY9bP-prAU3h-ppAjQw-prABu7-p9JKJA


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

See the difference.



PinPeat said:


> *Briksdalsbreen,*
> 
> In a big land by CNorth2, on Flickr











Picture by me.


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Geiranger, 
Geiranger-1 by Øyvind Dammen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Aurora and Milky Way near Tromsø*









Aurora and Milky Way near Tromsø, Norway by Wayne Pinkston, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hadsel Kommune, Nordland Fylke*




curves by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Øvre Dividal*


Et lite vann på Skaktaråsen by Kim G. Skytte, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norwegian Sunrise *
Not too much longer and I will return to reality after this amazing holiday in Norway! Have a good weekend, we are just 20 minutes off Saturday. 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nzpix...AM-p2ubaB-pFNhBp-pYdygb-pYdw6Q-pY5aDX-pY4mpM/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The church at night by alasdair_handley, on Flickr


----------



## Stafangr (Dec 26, 2012)

*Humpback Whale in Troms County*










Photo by Karl-Otto Jacobsen


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamnoy on the Lofoten islands, another village with an amazing location.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lunar...ZkF-p5Gv3z-q2wG6W-p5yKVN-pJZ1jp-q2hnBn-q26Hdp


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Prekelstolen*


Prekelstolen by E.K.111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fellesstøl. Located in Flåmsdalen (Valley of Flåm) *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tommy...kF-p5Gv3z-q2wG6W-p5yKVN-pJZ1jp-q2hnBn-q26Hdp/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lofoten*




Lofoten! by Fredrik meling, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tofterøy at the Sotra islands close to Bergen,Norway
Tofterøy sunset by Tore H., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rondane*


View towards Rondane by IngaPlinga77, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Godøynes*


Godostraumen by germano manganaro, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kvalvika, Lofoten*


Kvalvika Beach by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is a shot from Fredriksten fortress showing a large portion of Halden city. *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bentv...H3z-q4nHta-p7MjcV-pLTDh4-pLXnJd-q4gKdD-pLA2uM


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Stryn River

Stryn River 2 by Wendy Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Henningsvær, Nordland Fylke*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/grant...3z-q4nHta-p7MjcV-pLTDh4-pLXnJd-q4gKdD-pLA2uM/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fåvang*


Gudbrandsdalen autumn, at Fåvang/Strande by iharsten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Steinkjer Barcode

Steinkjer Barcode by Normann Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Halden, Østfold*


Up high by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Geiranger Fjord*




Fjord1 Kvernes Geiranger Fjord Norway July 2014 by David Russell UK, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*










serenity by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

A forest creek by lasse christensen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Longyearbyen, Svalbard*









Full-moon Aurora 78°N by Jøran Solnes Skaar, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Senja*




SD-2013-03-7448 by Sylvain Dussans, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway.*










distant lands by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fellesstøl, Sogn og Fjordane*


The Trip 16/25 The Valley by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hadsel Kommune*










curves by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kjosfossen waterfall, Sogn og Fjordane*


The Trip 21/25 The Waterfall by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rjukandefossen, Norway*










Rjukandefossen, Norway by Claus Højberg, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lysefjord*


Return from Lysefjord by carlisle617, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nyhavn, Copenhague *










Nyhavn by Claus Højberg, on Flickr


----------



## Stafangr (Dec 26, 2012)

Boyshow said:


> *Nyhavn, Copenhague *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of Norwegian history there, but it's not in Norway.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pulpit Rock, Lysefjord, Stavanger*




Pulpit Rock, Lysefjord, Stavanger, Norway by Ken Barley, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Majestic Norway by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Trollstigen*


Norwegian Mountain Stream by Celtics24, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oslo City Hall*




inside the town hall by BeeFortyTwo, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honningsvåg, Finnmark, Norway*










"Velkommen til Honningsvåg, 71°N 26°E" by Joko-Facile, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Crozierpynten, Svalbard*


Crozierpynten by Delphinidaesy, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Simavik, Troms*


Northern Lights in Simavika by B_Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Flam, Aurlandsfjord*



Flam, Aurlandsfjord, Norway by Ken Barley, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Å, Nordland*


s e r r a t a | å, norway by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the incredible colours of Raftsund sea straight of the Norwegian Sea (Lofoten islands)*










let's sample the colour palette of the North! by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

lakes in Lofoten

The lake by berkgnlp, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Åmnes, Nordland*


Bolga sett fra Åmøya by Kim G. Skytte, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Flåm, Sogn og Fjordane*


Naeroyfjord, Norway 2012 by Easy Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*go and reflect on the fact of being different ...  *

completely dry islet in a Lofoten fjord after the passage of a boat










go and reflect on the fact of being different ...  by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sognefjord*


COMING DOWN THE MOUNTAIN by Lucero Viktoria, on Flickr


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Oslo skyline








Thomas Bjørnstad - 500px.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lofoten islands*










location location location  by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

cover by RobNDub, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Djupvasshytta, More og Romsdal*









The snake by Nando Pizzini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten island*










living between shore and the WALL by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arctic mountains by Roald A., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Dalsnibba*


mont Dalsnibba by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Henningsvaer marina during a magic sunrise*










Henningsvaer marina during a magic sunrise by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Almost night i Sykkylven by Martin Ystenes - http://hei.cc, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sognefjord*


dans le Sognefjord... by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*all I need is a little yellow hut ... 
in a solitary Norwegian fjord *










all I need is a little yellow hut ... by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

P1050558 by ryangivens, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bergen*


Bergen by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten islands. *










where water flows in abundance by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tromsø*


Norway: The Northern Light's show - 1 by Jacopo.Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*solitary house at the shores of Risøysundet strait of the Norwegian Sea*










ever wanted a house with a view? by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oslo*









TheBarcode by Tomasz Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*water, rocks and weeds in a Lofoten bay*










water, rocks and weeds in a Lofoten bay by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lindalsfallet*









Lindalsfallet by Haakon Nygård, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten islands*










Goetterdaemmerung at Reine by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Øvstestølen*


Øvstestølen by jeglikerikkefisk, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lofoten islands*










living by, around and of the Sea ... part 2 by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Andenes, Nordland*


Discover my Andenes by Larsenio, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten island of Moskenes.*










Life by the drop by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oslo Skyline

Oslo Skyline by Tore Thiis Fjeld, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Håja island*









A view east from Håja island by Bo Eide, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamnoy, Lofoten









http://1x.com/photo/194218


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nøss, Nordland*


Aurora Panorama by Frank Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten island of Moskenes*










a life by, with and of the sea by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*in a paradise of Northern textures *
Flagstadpollen on the Lofoten islands. I was blown away by the variety of natural textures this fjord had to offer. Happy Textural Tuesday!










in a paradise of Northern textures by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://1x.com/photo/386298


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Honningsvag,









https://www.flickr.com/photos/10845...wyq-qpHDEC-qGgX2r-qpH3Yb-qpQ2Xk-qGhbWk-qpHZaj


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norway - On the heights of Andalsnes*










Norway - On the heights of Andalsnes by mamietherese1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

202499813524053 by theobaldludd4232, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hemnesberget*


The Emerald City by Tommy Eliassen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norway - The city of Bergen*










Norway - The city of Bergen by mamietherese1, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Dovrefjell*


Dovrefjell by Max J R, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen Art Museum *

Bergen Art Museum. Bergen, Norway










Bergen Art Museum by Morten Hoff, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

del


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sundal, Norway*










From Sundal, Norway by Bergen64, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Summer evening by Simon Kveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bjørvika, Oslo Norway*










Oslo Opera house and Barcode by cpphotofinish, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vesteralen Islands*


reverse sky by G.V Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo*










Oslo by cpphotofinish, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hauske rasteplass*


Hauske rasteplass by Normann Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo*










Oslo by SILK61, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunny Lågen river

Sunny Lågen river by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sykkylvsfjorden*


Sykkylvsfjorden by Martin Ystenes - http://hei.cc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo*










Oslo by SILK61, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Moss, Østfold*


Beach at night by kjetilpa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olsvik, Comté de Hordaland*










. by SILK61, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Helgelandskysten*


Helgelandskysten, Norway by capcapcap25, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tengsfossen*










Fall in fall [Explore #5] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mount Blokktinden*


Blokktinden mountain by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Ølberg*










The harbour II [Explore #3] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Enningsdalselva, Ostfold*


Left_Overs 051.10, Berby, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer version of my "winter wonderland" motif, taken in Sirdal, Norway*










Summer wonderland [Explore #5] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## lariza (Dec 22, 2014)

Paradise


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Reinebringen*









*reinebringen-norway* by DjBenny on* flickr*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tromso

Tromso at Night by Daniel Millard, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ovre Ardal*


Fairy-tale Hills, Norway by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flekke*










United Colors [Explored #1] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflections, colors and fog, Flekke*










Reflections, colors and fog [Explore #47] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sognefjord*


A Sæter High on the Slope, Norway by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lofoten Islands

**"The lights of Reine shine at dawn from a mountain overlook with Olstind Mountain providing a dramatic winter scene in the Lofoten Islands, Norway"
 








**Reine Harbor Mountain Overlook at Dawn* by  Larry on *flickr*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nærøyfjord*


Kayaks and the Fjord, Norway by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflection and fog, Flekke*










Reflection and fog [Explore #6] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sandefjord,Norway









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joyde...ztd-r4EyTn-q82uQx-qMmWGc-qMezgE-qMezbE-qMeRz1


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flekke*










Mirror and gold [Explore #10] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sykkylvsfjorden*



Sykkylvsfjorden og Fetvatnet by Martin Ystenes - http://hei.cc, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pop Bogdan said:


> *Sykkylvsfjorden*
> 
> 
> 
> Sykkylvsfjorden og Fetvatnet by Martin Ystenes - http://hei.cc, on Flickr


Wow !!! 

:bow:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Island in lake Hornindalsvatnet* 


Island in lake Hornindalsvatnet - Fururik øy by Martin Ystenes - http://hei.cc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*










Bergen by simon clare photography, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Fjærland









**Fjærland* by Natalia Eriksson on *flickr*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sirevaag*


Sunset at Sirevaag by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Seglheim*


Before sunrise by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Milan Z81 said:


> *Fjærland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! :applause: :cheers2:


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kolsåstoppen









**Oslofjorden view from Kolsåstoppen-søndre near Sandvika* by Natalia Eriksson on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*










Bergen by simon clare photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*










Bergen by simon clare photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lofoten*


Lofoten_20150214_6045 by torino071, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Island of Senja Northern Norway










Photographed on the island of Senja, Norway. The northwestern part of the island is indented by deep fjords and mountains protruding from the top like a giant dragon paw.

By Andrey (two more pictures in the link) http://www.bestphotosite.net/island-of-senja-norway#.VLhp2lPebf8.facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olden*










Olden by simon clare photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hammerfest*


DSC01670.jpg by SvQMedia Pro, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Raftsundet, Lofoten*









*Colors of Rafsundet, Lofoten, Norway* by Europe Trotter on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olden*










Olden by simon clare photography, on Flickr


----------



## abiabiah (Aug 30, 2012)

UrbanLife said:


> Sjøsanden, Mandal (Vest-Agder)


It is one of the impressive snaps you have shared with us.


----------



## Ariano (Oct 27, 2014)

the waterfalls are very impressive :drool:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ålesund*


DSC00678.jpg by SvQMedia Pro, on Flickr


----------



## Ariano (Oct 27, 2014)

Look gorgeous and luxurious k:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olden*










Olden by simon clare photography, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lofoten









**_ZZZ8641* by  Jonathan Zhang on *flickr*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Moivika, Rogaland*


The photographer [Explored #9] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nærøyfjord, Norway*










Kayaks and the Fjord, Norway by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Grimstad


**173 Grimstad, church snow* by César Asensio on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skjolden, Norway*










Heavenly Clouds, Norway by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Trollstigen*


Trollstigen Norway by Big City Classics, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fredrikstad Fortress*



Fredrikstad_Fortress 3.31, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Skiptvet*









*Skiptvet, Norge 011* by  IP Maesstro on *flickr*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hamnøy*


swirl | hamnøy, norway by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aurlandsfjord, Norway*










Fjord, Waterfall and Cruise Ship, Norway by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lundeby









**Lundeby, Norway 001* by  IP Maesstro on *flickr*


----------



## Ariano (Oct 27, 2014)

Stunning landscapes :drool:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mølnarodden*


morning becomes reflective | mølnarodden, norway by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Ovre Smelddalsvatnet *
*Laerdal, Norway*










Lake Ovre Smelddalsvatnet by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Uttakleiv, Nordland*


Uttakleiv rocks by Sébastien Sauvignet, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lofoten*









*_ZZZ8958* by  Jonathan Zhang on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lustra Fjord, Norway*










Emerald Reflection of a Fjord Cliff, Norway by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bergen*


Bergen, Norway by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Oslo*









*Oslo Norway, Folk Museum 002* by  IP Maesstro on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sognefjord, Norway*










A Sæter High on the Slope, Norway by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vøringfossen, Hordaland Fylke*


Vøringfossen, July 2014 by B.AA.S., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fair-tale Hills II, Norway *

This photo was taken with a telephoto lens from a moving boat in the fjord.










Fair-tale Hills II, Norway by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Laupstad, Nordland*


Far away from all the trouble by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aurlands Fjord, Norway*










Aurlands Fjord, Norway by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Norway is so amazing and fascinating country. One of my favourite threads.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lofoten*


Today could be your lucky number by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skjærhalden, Kirkøy, Hvaler, Østfold, Norway*










Late evening at Skjærhalden by Ole Kristian Hermansen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Burgerbukta, Hornsund, Svalbard*


Luciakammen by Hoppy1951, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

The Solar Eclipse. March 20th. Svalbard.









Photo: Jon Olav Nesvold / NTB scanpix

http://www.ba.no/Solen_str_lte_f_r_den_forsvant_p__Svalbard-5-8-41311.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Skjærhalden, Kirkøy, Hvaler, Østfold, Norway*










Clear blue by Ole Kristian Hermansen, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sognefjorden


**Sunset in the Sognefjorden* by  César Asensio on *flickr*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Reine, Lofoten*


Earth Smiled | Reine, Lofoten, Norway by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skjærhalden, Kirkøy, Hvaler, Østfold, Norway*










Summer night at the harbor by Ole Kristian Hermansen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kjosfossen near Flam*


Kjosfossen near Flam, Norway by Ken Barley, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Briksdal









**Briksdal* by Natalia Eriksson on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Styvi, Nærøyfjorden, Sogn og Fjordane, Norway*










Kayak photography by Ole Kristian Hermansen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Stravanger*


Stavanger Old Town by Green Explorer (Tom), on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Arendal


**Arendal* by César Asensio on *flickr*


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

Glowing steel by Infernal elf, on Flickr

*Tønsberg*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flåm, Aurland, Sogn og Fjordane, Norway*










Fretheim bridge by Ole Kristian Hermansen, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Gloppedal


**Gloppedal* by  Richard Larssen on *flickr*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Esmarkbreen, Svalbard*


Svalbard. Ice floes at the Esmarkbreen. Oscar 11 Land. by Fr Paul Hackett, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*A winter day with mist, Senja.*









Photo: Dag Larsen Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hvaler Kirke (Church) is one of the oldest churches, situated on Kirkeøy (Church Island) in Hvaler municipality. *










Hvaler Kirke by Ole Kristian Hermansen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nusfjord*


Nesheia over Nusfjord by steinliland, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stabbursdalen









**P1030587* by Reidar Trekkvold on *flickr*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Nidarosdomen, Trondheim*









Photo: Gisle Solvoll
Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamlehaugen, a national property of Norway and a part time residence of The Norwegian Royal Family*










Gamlehaugen, a national property of Norway and a part time residence of The Norwegian Royal Family. HDR by Ole Kristian Hermansen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lofoten*


Afternoon kisses by steinliland, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vest-Agder









**Kirke in Vest Agder, Norway* by Natalia Eriksson on* flickr*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Winter mood, Northern Norway*









Photo: Bård Løken
Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen - Tilt Shift*










Bergen - Tilt Shift by Ole Kristian Hermansen, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lofoten*









*_ZZZ8850* by  Jonathan Zhang on *flickr*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Svalbard*


IMG_1878 by gaujourfrancoise, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Otertind, Troms county*









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stream in Skredderdalen, Bergen*










Stream in Skredderdalen, Bergen by Ole Kristian Hermansen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Svolvær, Lofoten*


IMG_9310 by gaujourfrancoise, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kvæfjord









**Rainbow in straumsbotn* by Reidar Trekkvold on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ski-VM Oslo Holmenkollen*










Ski-VM Oslo 2011 Holmenkollen by Ole Kristian Hermansen, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Telemark


**Cruising autumny Telemark* by  Ron Jansen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stave Church in Borgund*









*Norway, Stave Church (Borgund)* by p_h_o_t_o_m_i_c on *flickr*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oslo*


Oslo City Hall, Norway. by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Mo in Førde*









Photo: © dieter
lightscapes.no


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fjøløy fyr 10 (Fjøløy lighthouse)*










Fjøløy fyr 10 (Fjøløy lighthouse) by Nikonus, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Buøy, Stavanger*


*Colorful reflections* by Vegard Sætrenes on *flickr*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Borg, Lofoten*









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fjøløy fyr (Fjøløy lighthouse)*










Fjøløy fyr 3 (Fjøløy lighthouse) by Nikonus, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Narvik, Nordland County*









Photo: © Pål Jakobsen
lightscapes.novintersolverv


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stavanger*










Morgen i Pyntesundet by Nikonus, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Voss, Bavallen


Voss, Bavallen by albertoabouganem, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trondheim*










Gamle Bybro #22-2013 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*A street scene from Karl Johan street, Oslo*









Photo: © hammerlight
Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trondheim*










Gamle Bybro #11-2013 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Somewhere in Nordland county*









Photo: © Harald65
Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trondheim*










Gamle Bybro #4-20135 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Troms county, North Norway*









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trøndelag*










View from Baksteinen to Ottersbo #120 2013 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## lilistarceleste (Apr 15, 2015)

*Wow, I love it !*

All these pictures of Norway are really beautiful. I'm currently living in Oslo and I took some pictures nearby the skyline. I'll soon show you !


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Geirangerfjorden, Møre og Romsdal


**Seven Sisters Waterfall (2)* by Vegard Sætrenes on *flickr*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Trollheimen*









Photo: Bjørg Hernes
Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A statue of Olav Tryggvason, the founder of Trondheim. Trondheim*










Olav Tryggvason #1-2013 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Setesdal


**Setesdal* by Vegard Sætrenes on *flickr*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Senja, Troms county*









Photo:Tormod Amundsen
Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stokkøya*










Stokkøya by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Nærøyfjord*









*naroefjord* by Europe Trotter on *flickr*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ålesund*









Photo: Julie
Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stokkøya*










Stokkøya #68-2013 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rollag Stave Church









**Rollag Stave Church, Norway* by Europe Trotter on *flickr*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tjuvholmen, Oslo*









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fosen*










Garten #64-2013 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Risor


**Risor* by Arjan on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nidaros Cathedral*










NIdarosdomen #420-2013 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Eigersund*


*The last colors of fall* by Richard Larssen on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munkholmen (Norwegian: the monk's islet) is an islet north of Trondheim*










Munkholmen 2012 #67 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Frøylandsvannet


**sunset at Frøylandsvannet* by Richard Larssen on *flickr*


----------



## Goldkvist (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice thread, I love the norwegian landscapes :drool:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*An atmospheric pedestrian street in Stavanger, characterised by white wooden houses and flower decorations.*









Photo: Esben Agersnap 
Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trondheim*










Nidarosdomen #241-2012 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Nærøyfjord


**Majestic Norway* by Conor MacNeill on* flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View to Kanalen from Kuhaugen, Trondheim*










View to Kanalen from Kuhaugen by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Egersund, Rogaland*


*Segleim HDR* by Richard Larssen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trondheim









**IMG_2121.jpg* by Sven-Erik Knoff on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lofoten*









*Colors of Lofoten, Norway* by  Europe Trotter on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Valldal*









*From Valldalen, Norway* by Bård Larsen on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Silpollen Church - Austnesfjorden | Lofoten | Norway*










Silpollen Church - Austnesfjorden | Lofoten | Norway by r e n e c o r t i s, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Harestua


**Harestua, Norway. (Explored)* by Mats Anda on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sommarøy


**Sommarøya in Norway* by Kurt Are Larsen on* flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orkanger*










Orkanger by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Alnes*









*Alnes Sunset* by Jan Flisnes on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orkanger*










Orkanger by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parliament of Norway revisited*










Parliament of Norway revisited by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grønøra Vest *

Foto: Åge Hojem/Trondheim Havn










Grønøra Vest by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Romedalen*









*Summertime* by Bård Larsen on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo Grand Hotel*










Oslo Grand Hotel by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Oslo*


*Bogstad golf, Oslo, Norway.* by Mats Anda on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brattørkaia*










Brattørkaia og Pir I by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trollstigen
*








*Trollstigen, Norway* by Bård Larsen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Oldedalen*









*Waterfall in Oldedalen* by Bård Larsen on *flickr*


----------



## Stafangr (Dec 26, 2012)

*Goliat arrives at Hammerfest, Finnmark*









Photo: Fredrik Refvem/Stavanger Aftenblad


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bryggen, Bergen, Hordaland*


Bryggen , à Bergen (Norvège) by tognio62, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ila, Trondheim*









Skansen småbåthavn by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Jæren

*
*Bodle on Jaeren* by Richard Larssen on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ila, Trondheim*









Ila pir og Skansen by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sølsnes








*
*Lupins, Sølsnes, Norway* by Europe Trotter on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ila, Trondheim*









Nordre avlastningsveg i Ila by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Nore stavkirke









**Nore stavkirke, Norway *by Europe Trotter on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nedre Elvehavn*









Nedre Elvehavn by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Stafangr (Dec 26, 2012)

*Malmheim, Sandnes, Rogaland*









Source


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lofoten*









*Norway, Lofoten* by Adel Nasiri on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bakklandet, Trondheim*









Kjøpmannsgata og Bakklandet by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marinen, Trondheim*









Nidarosdomen og Erkebispegården by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marinen, Trondheim*









Elgeseter bru by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Odda*









*Norway, Odda* by p_h_o_t_o_m_i_c on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mollenberg, Trondheim*









Bakke bru by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Eigerøy Lighthouse, Midbrødøya

*
*Eigeroy lighthouse LE sunset* by Richard Larssen on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Odda, Norway*









Odda, Norway by m0rus ✈︎, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hojem/Trondheim Havn*









Sentrum og Bakklandet mot Brattøra by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

* Okshornan, Senja island, Troms*


Go before its too late! (Explored at # 3) by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Svolvær, Lofoten*



Svolvær, Lofoten by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trondheim Havn*









Nedre Elvehavn og Brattøra by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Aalesund*









*Aalesund _DSC2744* by  Jan Flisnes on *flickr*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*View from the top of Mount Aksla, Ålesund*



Mount Aksla, Alesund, Norway by Elaine Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Odda, Norway*









Odda, Norway by m0rus ✈︎, sur Flickr


----------



## emilsi (Apr 28, 2015)

Reflections In The Icefloes
At Kongen Marina- Bygdoy county of Norway

 by Click1Andresen from Fliiby


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mollenberg, Trondheim*









Nidelvas utløp by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Not far from Tromsø in Troms*


Reflections by Oliver Wright, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Odda, Norway *
Sørfjorden begings here.









Odda, Norway by m0rus ✈︎, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brattora, Trondheim*









Godsterminalen for jernbane by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Femunden, Hedmark*


Femunden 2007 #4 (reinsdyr / reindeer) by Kai Krog Halse, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kabelvåg








*
*Vågan Church, Kabelvåg, Norway* by Europe Trotter on *flickr*


----------



## Big Baller (Jun 18, 2015)

Dope Man


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Odda*









Odda, Norway by m0rus ✈︎, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Flåm


Norway *by carloprisco on *flickr*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tjuvholmen, Oslo*


Astrup Fearnley Museum of Modern Art by Benson Kua, on Flickr


----------



## Fabionalo4 (Jun 15, 2015)

Norway is one of the countries in my list to visit. I love this place.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stjørdal*









Småbåthavna på Stjørdal by Trondheim Havn, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Ålesund








*
*_JFN3132* by  Jan Flisnes on *flickr*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Midnight at Kasfjord*


Midnight at Kasfjord by Reidar Trekkvold, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Odda*









Odda, Norway by m0rus ✈︎, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trondheim*









*Midnight Reflection at Trondheim, Norway* by Europe Trotter on *flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nærøydalen*


Nærøydalen by PaalSu, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village in Vestfold County*









Village in Vestfold County, Norway by D.C.T Laputa, sur Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Røros








Picture taken by me - today.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nærøyfjord*


UNESCO's Nærøyfjorden by Aaron Wilson, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fjord Valley*









Valley by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bergen seen from Mount Fløyen*



Mount Floyen, Bergen, Norway by Elaine Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bergen*


Bergen by bruit_silencieux, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere in Norway*









Stream by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Snåsa Church, Nord-Trøndelag*

The stone church was originally built in 1200, but it was remodeled and enlarged in 1869. The Neo-Gothic style church now seats about 500 people.


Snåsa Kirke – Snåsa Church by Arve Berntzen, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

rv 51.










Picture taken by me - today.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Oslo Opera House*









Vichie81 / Getty Images Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Hunnstad, Nordland county*


The magic of light by Chris André Johnsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Island, Norway*









Little Island by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vestvågøy


Cristo Redentor *by Rickard Eriksson on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mountain river*









Mountain river by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bakklandet, Trondheim*









Photo: Visit Norway Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strynsvatnet lake*









July idyll by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

From *Bondal in Hjartdal, Telemark* county









Bondal, Telemark by Granmeis/Elisen, on Flickr (flic.kr/p/8tJDjS)


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stavanger, Rogaland*










enzo marchesini - flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer lake *
From Eidsdal, above Geirangerfjord.









Summer lake by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Stafangr (Dec 26, 2012)

*NRK's 'summer boat' arriving at Sandnes, Rogaland*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape of Norway*









Seclusion (2) by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fantoft Stave Church, Fana, Bergen*



Fantoft Stave Church, Bergen, Norway by Seventh Heaven Photograpy, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Folldal, Hedmark*









Photo: piotr cabaj panoramio


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sogndal, Sogn og Fjordane county*



Songdal Norvège by BRUNO JOSE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sundal*









Glorious spring by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Urasetra, Norangsdalen, Ørsta*









Norangsdalen, Urasetra by Granmeis/Elisen, on Flickr (flic.kr/p/8tJGrJ)

Herding station (seter), buildings from the late 30s, built into the ground.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tromsø*


Tromsø in the polar twilight by Igor Petrushchenkov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skjervsfossen*









Skjervsfossen by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*A cold winter day in Vika outside Harstad. Troms county*


Arctic coast - Norway by Frank S. Andreassen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Stavanger*


Storhaug og sentrum 2 by Stavanger kommune, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geirangerfjord, western Norway*









Geirangerfjorden by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tafjord


Tafjord _JFP5328* by Jan Flisnes on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Furebergsfossen waterfall*









Furebergsfossen waterfall, Norway by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue lake *
Late in the evening at the Loen lake, Stryn









Blue lake by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Briksdalen glacier*









Briksdalen glacier by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Storheia, Vesterålen*


Storheia - juli 2013 by Eirik Helland Urke, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Preikestolen*


Preikestolen by Brunzo Lini, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Sans titre by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Fredrikstad, Østfold*


Fredrikstad, Norway 012 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the lake Jølstravatnet*









Nordic night by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Kannesteinen Rock, Måløy, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sundal*









From Sundal, Norway by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Grip, Møre og Romsdal*


Grip, Norway. (Explored at # 7) by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*As you make your way up Romedalen, a beautiful valley in western Norway, you will pass this scenic collection of farmer cottages, called "Kubbestøylen".*









Summertime by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A quiet moment at Loenvatnet (Loen lake), western Norway.*









Serenity by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## James.B (Aug 10, 2015)

Amazing.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eggenipa *

In the morning, the sky was dull and grey with clouds and fog. As I passed through the valley called Våtedalen ("The wet valley"), the sun broke through. The sky cleared, and Eggenipa, the mountain in center, presented its characteristic pyramid shape.









Eggenipa by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Akershus county*


Kroer Church by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Gamlehaugen", the Royal Castle in Bergen at dusk, on a cold winter day.*










Winter's eve by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*High valley*









High valley by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Molja Lighthouse, Ålesund*


Molja Lighthouse, Alesund Norway Sunset by Bob Kirschke, en Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Børvasstindan, Nordland county*









Photo: ♥Fairy♥ panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scene from the Barony garden in Rosendal*









Scene from the Barony garden in Rosendal, Norway by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Troms county*


Wolves by Terje Lein-Mathisen, on Flickr


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Nostalgia @ Kampen, Oslo


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Troms county*


On the road in Reisadalen by Reidar Trekkvold, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

- Låtefossen is a large, thundering loud twin waterfall of 165m in Oddadalen, Norway. The two rivers converge at the base of the falls. Here you can only see one of the falls, as the other one is behind the rock.


Raging Falls by Helena P., on Flickr


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

Northon you are not only very nice guy, your photos are amazing.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you modestman, you're a nice guy too! 

Well I try to choose images that I believe that other will like too. 

I greatly appreciate your comment :cheers1:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Retiro, Moldefjorden. by Morten Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Månafossen waterfall, Rogaland*



In the moment by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Slightly south of Oslo*


Birch allee. by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Area around Bergen*


bergen dawn by Bob Davis, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

So peaceful.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

This is a photo I took this June at Låtefossen. You can see both falls on it. Unfortunately they built this hut straight in front of it.

P1015708 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Hardangerfjorden:

P1015681 (2) by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Hamperokken is the highest mountain peak on the mainland peninsula west of the Ullsfjorden. The mountain is located in the municipality of Tromsø in Troms county. The mountain sits about 6.7 kilometres (4.2 mi) west of the village of Fagernes and the European route E8 and it is also about 20 kilometres (12 mi) southeast of the city of Tromsø.
The 1,404-metre (4,606 ft) tall Hamperokken has the 6th most prominent peak in Norway with a prominence of 1,396 metres (4,580 ft).*


Gorzelvtinden (1072 moh.) 7.feb.2013 - Hamperokken by Runar Eilertsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*A minor road between the fields of Byneset on the west side of Trondheim*


Vei på Byneset by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

The Norwegian Fjord Horse by Anette Augestad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Troms county*


Foggy sunset. by Reidar Trekkvold, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Oldervik, Troms*


silent coast by Chris Denger, en Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tromsø area, Troms*


Shimmering Silence by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glacier lake at fall *
A scene from "Bondhusvatnet", a small lake below the ice glacier "Folgefonna" in Norway.









Glacier lake at fall by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamlehaugen, Bergen*









Gamlehaugen, Bergen, Norway by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Viking Ship in Lofoten*


Vikingeskip i Lofoten by Kjell Jøran Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Eide, Møre og Romsdal*


Eidsvatnet by Didier BOUGUET, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slow river, tall mountain*









Slow river, tall mountain by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Troms county*


Arctic Sunrise by Hanneke Luijting, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trollveggen*









Trollveggen, Norway by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bryggen, Bergen*









Bryggen, Bergen by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

Northon we are missing you!!, though Boyshow and colleagues doing very good job.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loen, Stryn*









Loen, Stryn by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kolåstinden - Follestaddalen, Ørsta*









Kolåstinden - Follestaddalen, Ørsta by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer river*









Summer river by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oldedalen, Stryn*









Oldedalen, Stryn by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Oslo: Looking across Frogner Park with statues and garden design by Gustav Vigeland by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Selje*









Selje by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Sogn*









From Sogn by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The church in Luster, Sogn*









Luster kirke by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geirangerfjord*









Geirangerfjord by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loenvannet*









Loenvannet by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Innderdalstårnet *









Innderdalstårnet (2) by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romsdalen*









Romsdalen by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Brudesløret", Geiranger*









"Brudesløret", Geiranger by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geirangerfjord*









Geirangerfjord by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geirangerfjord*









Geirangerfjord by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*As seen from Stalheimen*









Nærøydalen by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Northern lights above Trondheim. Photo by me.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reine, Lofoten*









Reine, Lofoten, Norway by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Stryn*









From Stryn by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gudvangen waterfall*









Gudvangen waterfall by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## thanhhailand (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanh Hải Land Chuyên Cung Cấp Căn Hộ Hàng Đầu Cho Khách Hàng. Cơ Hội Tốt Đầu Tư Bất Động Sản Là Đây. Xây Những Giá Trị - Dựng Những Ước Mơ.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-153 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-141 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger - the "seven sisters" waterfall*









Geiranger - the "seven sisters" waterfall by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-157 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Svolvær, Lofoten:*

Svolvær, Lofoten by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Oslo:*

The Oslo Opera House and Barcode by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr

The Oslo Opera House and Barcode by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strynsvatnet*









Strynsvatnet by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-155 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall in Oldedalen *









Waterfall in Oldedalen by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr

















www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Bård Larsen[/url], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-140 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oldedalen *
Towards Melkevollbreen, Oldedalen









Oldedalen by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-146 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oldedalen*









Oldedalen by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-111 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer day in Stryn*









Summer day in Stryn by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-057 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Byrkjelo*









Byrkjelo by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen is a city and municipality in Hordaland *









Bergen-190 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Under the stars in the Jotunheimen Mountains. Photo by me.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Briksdalen*









Briksdalen by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

Norway - a land is taken from a legend.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-130 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sørfjorden, Hardanger*









Sørfjorden, Hardanger by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-063 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strynsvatnet at fall*









Strynsvatnet at fall by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-193 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Briksdalsbreen, Nordfjord, in the colors of fall.*









Briksdalen at fall by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-143 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skogadalsbøen*









Skogadalsbøen by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-142 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall in Oldedalen*









Waterfall in Oldedalen by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-188 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Herdalssetra, western Norway*









Herdalssetra, western Norway by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gytridalen*









Gytridalen by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-056 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-042 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strynsvatnet*









Strynsvatnet by Bård Larsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-062 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strynvatnet*









A little bit of Norway (Explore #10) by Line Kristin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*








Bergen-038 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grindøybroa, Møre og Romsdalen*









A cold morning.. (Explore #20) by Line Kristin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tvinde waterfall*









The Tvinde waterfall by Line Kristin, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

washiwashi said:


> Reinebringen, Lofoten
> 
> Reinebringen, Lofoten by Rasmus Riis, on Flickr





Boyshow said:


> *Towards Melkevollbreen, Oldedalen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing landscapes! What a beautiful country :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-036 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Einunna river*









The Einunna river by Line Kristin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-008 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elgå waterfall, Halden.*









Elgå waterfall, Halden. by Line Kristin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Norway by Adam Smok, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trollstigen*









rock by Adam Smok, sur Flickr


----------



## kelvin_ken (Dec 3, 2015)

really want to go there ...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-194 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-118 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

Highway E6 at Sennalandet, Finnmark









Sennalandet Finnmark by hjo


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*stream...*









stream by Adam Smok, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*seven sisters*









seven by Adam Smok, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Bergen-016 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nedre Ljøen*









silence by Adam Smok, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Aalesund


_JFP6265- *by Jan Flisnes on *flickr*


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Kjeåsen, Eidfjord, Hordaland*


Kjeåsen by Norbert Kloss, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-041 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Oppdal, Sør-Trøndelag*


Fjellgård by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Norway by Adam Smok, sur Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Hydnefossen, Hemsedal, Buskerud*


Near Hemsedal by Roman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-040 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Vennesla, Vest-Agder* - south of Norway
Intermodal train GT 5826, near Vennesla, on its way from Orstad ( Stavanger ) to Alnabru ( Oslo )

Cargonet GT 5826 by T.L. Railroad, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Solvågtinden, Junkerdal, Nordland*


Solvågtinden Junkerdal by Roald A, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Supphella*









Norway by Adam Smok, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger Sunset*









Geiranger-158 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Bergen*


Bergen by Tom Gulbrandsen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Tromsø* area


Winter at Tromso Norway Northern Light by designcover2006, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*fjords*









fjords by Adam Smok, sur Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Byneset, Sør-Trøndelag*


Kulturlandskap, Byneset by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Road near Nordsandnes, Nordland*


Mountain by Roald A, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-132 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Bergen*









Norway by Adam Smok, sur Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Stetind, Nordland*


Stetind_028 by Frode Jenssen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-090 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-038 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espevær*









Espevær, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-035 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West coast*









West coast, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-084 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Briksdal


Briksdal's waterfall *by Irulan45 on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Røyksund*









Røyksund, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

nationwideproperties please, try to post littles formas, your pictures are to big, thanks


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Oslo.










Contentment by Richard Cartawick, sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

Milan Z81 said:


> *Briksdal
> 
> 
> Briksdal's waterfall *by Irulan45 on *flickr*



:drool:

Almost reminds me of Rivendell in Lord of the Rings, only without the buildings.


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Tromsø, Troms*


Bryggen, Tromsø by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-126 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West coast, Norway*









West coast, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-125 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosendal*









Rosendal, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-096 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vollen*









Vollen, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-046 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lindøytånå*









Lindøytånå, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-041 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Skudeneshavn, Rogaland
*

Riflesso rosso by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lindøytånå*









Lindøytånå, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/itseriksen/

Great instagram account where a lot of the motifs are from Norway.

"itseriksen" is a "Douchebags ambassador," Douchebags(tm) is a Norwegian travel storage gear brand.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-145 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norway*









Norway by Shauna Leigh Robinson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-136 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norway landscape*









Norway by Shauna Leigh Robinson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nyksund*









Nyksund Neverland by Perry Waaktaar, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

One of many sculptures by Gustave Vigeland in Oslo's Frogner Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Oslo* & Akershus Fortress


Oslo 1.18, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-034 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*'Angry Boy' (Vigeland Sculpture Park, Oslo):*

'Angry Boy' by Gustav Vigeland by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norway...*









Norway by Shauna Leigh Robinson, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Elderly Couple in Frogner Park, Oslo:*

Oslo's Frogner Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-033 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere in Norway*









Norway by Shauna Leigh Robinson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-060 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norway Landscape*









Norway by Shauna Leigh Robinson, sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Hammerfest, Finnmark*


Hammerfest, Norway 001 - Aurora Borealis by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-058 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Jostedalsbreen Glaciar









​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-057 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Steinsdalsfossen*


Steinsdalsfossen by Irulan45, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vågå Kommune*









Norway by Shauna Leigh Robinson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-040 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo*









Oslo by Sorgul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-030 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On a Bridge overlooking Hamnøy*









On a Bridge overlooking Hamnøy.jpg by Ian Hoskins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-029 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Oslo*
Sinsen metro station


In the end by Martin Fagerås, on Flickr


Scary forests of Oslo

Morning fog by Eiriktor, on Flickr

DON'T COME HERE :nuts: :lol: :cheers:


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

Haha  
Oslo is nice, just joking. :lol:


Here's a good one from 
*Oslo*


Swan family by Svein G., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red houses of Hamnøy*









Red houses of Hamnøy.jpg by Ian Hoskins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-017 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Norangsfjord, Møre og Romsdal*


Slogen og naust by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aurora over Hustinden*









Aurora over Hustinden.jpg by Ian Hoskins, sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Tafjord, Møre og Romsdal*


Tafjorden med Tafjord i enden by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-146 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Slogen mountain*, Møre og Romsdal


Slogen bak Gullmorbreen by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Ystenestinden and Ystenesdalen*, Møre og Romsdal


Ystenestinden og Ystenesdalen fra Molladalsida by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Afternoon sun over looking Sakrisøy*









Afternoon sun over looking Sakrisøy.jpg by Ian Hoskins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflecting on an Autumn in Oslo*









Reflecting on an Autumn in Oslo by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ørstafjorden*









Autumn Island by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*tranquil night at Sakrisøy*









tranquil night at Sakrisøy-2.jpg by Ian Hoskins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-144 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sommarøy, Tromsø Municipality*


When darkness meets light and winter gives way for summer. by Lars-Espen Langhaug, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn Reflections on the Oslofjord*









Autumn Reflections on the Oslofjord by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

The magical and beautiful arctic winter light. *Storvann, Troms county*


Winter at Storvann by Reidar Trekkvold, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Valley in Autumn, Mosdalen*









The Valley in Autumn by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tranquil morning light at Hamnøy harbour*









Tranquil morning light at Hamnøy harbour.jpg by Ian Hoskins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-142 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Oslo* 
(Tjuvholmen near Aker Brygge)


Tjuvholmen Lille Stranden 3 by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo Opera Sunset*









Oslo Opera Sunset by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Standalsetra*









Standalsetra by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-134 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mandal*









Summer on the Southern Tip of Norway by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Troms county*


Aurora dipper by Paul Greenhalgh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot across the Hjørundfjord from Store Standal*









Autumn Coming by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trolltunga*


Salamba Sirsasana at Trolltunga by bXMi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-131 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Senja Island*


Stønnesbotn, Senja, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fjord walls *









The Flags of Fjord Norway by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Rondane, Oppland county*


Hytteutleie: Sjølyst - Stor-Elvdal by Statskog SF, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nordfjord*









Outward Bound by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sørbråten, Tyrifjorden*


-15C at Sørbråten, Utstranda, Tyrifjorden by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-119 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Svolvær, Lofoten*


Svolvær, Lofoten by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norwegian Stave Church & Fireweed*









Norwegian Stave Church & Fireweed by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ålesund*


20160414-P4140051-Pano.jpg by Roger Strand, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nordfjord landscape*









Leaving by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Saltstraumbrua - Bodø*


Saltstraumbrua by Martin Overaa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-109 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

* Nesna, located in Northern-Norway, just below the arctic circle. *


The local village by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Depths of the Naerøyfjord*









The Depths of the Naerøyfjord by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Senja island, Troms county*


A Beach | Senja by Thomas Heaton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rogaland*









The Lonely Angler by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Troms county*


Ostuelva by Christian Uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-103 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sunndalsøra*


Sunndalsøra in spring mode. Summer IS coming. by Remi Haugen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Springtime at Sognsvann*









Springtime at Sognsvann by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Vesterålen, Nordland County*


Panorama by Jørg T, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fisherman's Home, Bremanger.*









Fisherman's Home by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Calm Water by Kim Morten Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-100 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bergen*


Bispengsgaten by aridleyphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espelandsfossen*









Espelandsfossen by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Halskammen, Nordmøre*


Halskammen panorama. by Remi Haugen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old boathouses at Bortnen, Bremangerlandet, Nordfjord*









Bortnen Reflected by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Trondheim*


No fishing by Alexandre Lavrov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-093 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bergen*


Strangebakken by aridleyphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Nordmarka above Oslo*









Norwegian Puppy Paradise by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofotoen *


Hanging Lakes by Alexander Nail, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Midnight sun in Lofoten by Elin Jakobsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tall Ships in Ålesund*









Tall Ships in Ålesund by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reinebringen - Lofoten*


Reinebringen Sunrise by Alexander Nail, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Stetind, Nordland county*


Stetind_007 by Frode Jenssen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-080 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stavanger - Rogaland*


Stavanger by Diego Colognesi, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Lysefjord*


Lysefjord by B. Moncoll, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A cold autumn morning at Lille Tryvann, one of my very favorite spots in the forests north of Oslo*









Solitude in the Nordmarka by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geiranger*


Geiranger by Håkon Kjøllmoen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ålesund*









Jugend Style Brosundet by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tromsø*


Red sky in Tromsø by Lena Pettersen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-076 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bergen*


Spring i Bergen, Norway by Atle Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Låtefossen is a waterfall located in the municipality of Odda in Hordaland County*









Låtefossen Fireweed by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flam Valley
*


Storm Coming to Flam Valley by Walter Levin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*(the green vessel) visiting Tall Ships Races in Ålesund*









Local M/V Hindholmen by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bodo - Nordland*


0099 Late evening, Norwegian Sea near Bodo,Norway 21Jul11 by Paul Lathbury, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Geiranger*


Geiranger desde el Dalsnibba by B. Moncoll, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-059 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Levanger - Nord Trondelag*


levanger by Femke Blankers, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Trondheim, Sør Trøndelag*


Trondheim, Norway by Ben Suda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Falling Water in Fjord*









Falling Water in Fjord Norway by Robert Cross, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trollkyrkja - More og Romsdal*


Trollkyrkja by Stian Rekdal, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Frogner Park in Oslo:*

Vigeland sculptures in Frogner Park, Oslo by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Across Ålesund Harbour*









Across Ålesund Harbour by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torghatten, Somna Kommune - Nordland*


Torghatten, Norway, The Mountain with the Hole. by David Alexander Elder, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-058 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Søgne, Vest Agder*


Horses by the river by evenharbo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Damvatn II, Telemark by AnitaSW, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Somewhere in Norway...*


bluemist by Siim Teppand, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norwegian Autumn Cottage, Blindern, Oslo*









Norwegian Autumn Cottage by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tall Ships Races in Ålesund*









Tall Ships Races in Ålesund by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*View of Reine*









Reine Harbor Mountain Overlook at Dawn by Larry, on Flickr.​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*vestbygdi - Hordaland *



Seimsgrend, Norway at Midnight by InfiniteBlue, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-016 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*'Circle of Life' by Gustav Vigeland, Oslo:*

The Circle of Life in Oslo's Frogner Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vøringsfossen - Hordaland*


Vøringsfossen by Kerstin, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Great pics. Norway is such a beautyful country.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn Reflections and a Norwegian Trail Dog, the forest outside of Oslo*









Autumn Reflections and a Norwegian Trail Dog by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Festvaag - Nordland*


Utsikt fra Finnkonakken by gun_hild, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ørskog*









Looking way back when by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*From the Dovre region*


Walk with me! by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kabelvaag - Nordland*


e10 1 by Bilderschreiber, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Oslo*


Oslo Barcode by Heli Hansen, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-013 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Stavanger*









Stavanger by Øyvind Andersen, on Flickr.​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Straumgjerde - More Og Romsdal*


Don't throw anything down here by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Impressions on an Autumn Lake, outside of Oslo.*









Impressions on an Autumn Lake by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Bergen*









Bergen, by Francesca Alviani, on Flickr.​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oorskog - More Og Romsdal*



20140708-IMG_1983 by lyj704, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Gudvangen, Sogn (og = and) Fjordane county *


Gudvangen Norway by Leif Bråtveit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ørsta*









Looking back by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Valdres*
Oppland


Valdres by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr

From the uppermost parts of Valdres - not far ahead begins the ascend to Filefjell and Tyin/Tyinheimen.​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-011 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sandtorg - Troms Fylke*


Kobbholmen by heikkri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflections on the surface of Sognsvann, Oslo*









Ripples in the Autumn Blue by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergsbotn - Senja Island*


Bergsbotn viewpoint by Airborne., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt Slogen*









Mt Slogen by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grøtfjord - Tromso*


Grøtfjord i midnattssol by Kim G. Skytte, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund Sunset*









Alesund-005 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestvågøy - Lofoten*


Welcome to my world by Stein Liland, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Asdoljuvet*


Stream by Roman, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Runde - More Og Romsdal*


Goksøyr på Runde by Håkon Sønderland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norwegian Autumn Wood & Water (Oslo)*









Norwegian Autumn Wood & Water by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rauma, More Og Romsdal*


Railroad by Jimmy Johansen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ørsta at Sunset*









In the realm of King Winter by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Offersøya view, Lofoten islands.*


Offersøya view by Michele Agostini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidfjord*









Eidfjord-032 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Forest Mirror of Oslo*









The Forest Mirror of Oslo by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Drammen - Buskerud Fylke*


Drammen city @ night by Jan Erik Arud, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Leikvin Museum - Sunndalsøra*


Leikvin Museum by Ole Erik Loe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brudevoll Ørsta*









The Croft by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mo i Rana view*


Mo i Rana - The city in the middle of Norway by MR.MOBE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-028 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## abbiclarke (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice Pics... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Snarøya, Akershus County*


Blue Night by Morten Prom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skien - Telemark Fylke*


Skien, Norway by Jon André Adsersen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lustrafjorden Late in the Day*









Lustrafjorden Late in the Day by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altafjord, Finnmark*


Altafjord, Finnmark by Christian Uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ørsta, Sunnmøre*









Twilight at Noon by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sakrisøya - Nordland*

Lofoten - Sakrisøya by Roland Wich, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-025 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Oslofjord*









Marina Mirror in a Norwegian Autumn by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Lillestrøm, Rælingen and Strømmen by air, yesterday.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Akershus Fortress - Oslo*


Akershus Fortress by Aslak Tronrud, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at Sagelva Open Air Museum, Bjorli*









Waters of Autumn by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Halden - Østfold*_


Halden, Norway by Arvid Björkqvist, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-020 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moody Skies Over Medieval Telemark*









Moody Skies Over Medieval Telemark by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Henningsvaer fron the air - Nordland*


Untitled by Tomas Griger, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ellingsøyfjorden Ålesund*









Happy Fence Friday by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oyren - Rogaland*


I ❤ hiking in this kind of weather! by ~Ranveig Marie~, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-019 by Jo[email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflecting on a Norwegian Autumn (Oslo)*









Reflecting on a Norwegian Autumn by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olden - Sogn Og Fjordane*



Olden by Alberto Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kongsberg*


Kongsberg city by night-27 by Tor Magnus Anfinsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Odda - Hordaland*


☁ All sunshine makes a desert ☁ by ~Ranveig Marie~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Andenes - Nordland*


A view towards Andenes by Tommy Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seglem - Norway by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ringedalsvatnet Lake - Hordaland*


Ringedalsvatnet by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skodje Bridge*









Not a bridge too far by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skodje Bridge*









Not a bridge too far by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Vik, Sogn og Fjordane*

Photo taken by me.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund*









Alesund-018 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sør-Fron - Oppland Fylke*


Sør-Fron Kirke by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Typical Norwegian Highway, Telemark*









A Typical Norwegian Highway by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skykkylven - More Og Romsdal*


Utsikt fra Regndalen by Karl Egil Brunstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Råkvåg a fishing community*









Råkvåg a fishing community by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nordaustlandet, Svalbard*


“As our ship approached the massive ice cap, I was shocked to see a string of waterfalls that straddled the entire expanse of the melting ice” - Nordaustlandet, Svalbard, Norway [2048x1365] Photo by Paul Nicklen by jeff peters, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-054 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bear Island*


Bjørnøya (Bear Island) by John Montague, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Låtefossen Stormy Skies*









Låtefossen Stormy Skies by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bear Island - Svalbard*


Bear Island, Barents Sea. by Late Red, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer in Ørsta*









Summer in Ørsta by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heimdal - Trondheim*


View against Bjørkmyr, Utleir and Heimdal in the Blue Hour by Arve Johnsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger*









Geiranger-053 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Near rv 3, Kvikne









Picture taken by me (26-06-2016)


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nærøyfjord Waterfall Village*









Nærøyfjord Waterfall Village by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granvin - Hordaland*


Kjerland sett frå Bråvoll by Jostein Kjerland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nordfiord*









Olden in the shadows by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fjorgard - Troms Fylke*


Finally I got to the top of the mountain Segla by Leif Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Trollstigen








Picture taken by me, 28-06-2016.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geiranger, Sunnmøre region*









Geiranger-038 by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alby, Jeloy - Ostfold*


Alby in Norway during sunrise by Kjetil Palmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norwegian Summer Blue & Gold, Birkenes Kirke, in the southern Norwegian county of Aust-Agder. *









Norwegian Summer Blue & Gold by Robert Cross, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spitsbergen - Svalbard*


Spitsbergen - Svalbard by northbound trail, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Byrkjelo (Gloppen)*









Byrkjelo (Gloppen) by Lars Ørstavik, sur Flickr​


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Vikøyri, Sogn og Fjordane*

Photo taken by me.


----------



## Stafangr (Dec 26, 2012)

jose l. said:


> *Viking Museum - Oslo*


That's from the Vasa Museum in Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Stafangr said:


> That's from the Vasa Museum in Stockholm, Sweden



Thanks, I edited and changed for other one


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alesund - More Og Romsdal*


norwegian coast by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Acheron. (Jul 12, 2016)

I wonder how people can live in such a northern country. It must be quite cold there.


----------



## arunkumarss (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice pics


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sørvær - Finmark*


Sørvær by Jón Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Midnight at Lake Femunden (662 meters amsl).


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alby - Ostfold*


Alby gård i tåkedis by Kjetil Palmquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Romsdalseggen view - More Og Romsdal*


Romsdalseggen view by Sigrid Sundvor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vossavangen - Hordaland*


Playa de Voss by Raquel de Diego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tjeldsund Bridge - Troms Fylke*


The portal to Hinnøya by Ronny Årbekk, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

This thread deserve more than one picture a day especially when jose bring us such a beautiful photos.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatne - More Og Romsdal*


Vatnevatnet by Ilya Melnikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Larkollen - Ostfold* 



Larkollen in Norway late in the evening by Kjetil Palmquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helleren/Jossinghamn- Rogaland*


Hellaren at Jøssingfjord by kalev kevad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trondheim - Sor - Trondelag*


DSC01869 by Ma Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gudvangen - Sogn og Fjordane*


[Gudvangen viilage by König, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hinnøya island - Lofoten*


Hinnøya island, Norway by Mickey Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bleik - Nordland*


Bleik, Andøya by skrytebane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hemsedal/Tuv - Buskerud Fylke*


Hemsedal dressed for autumn by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melhus - Sor Trondelag*


Tog 42 150804-8w Lerli by Jon Rokseth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Favang - Oppland Fylke *


Gudbrandsdalen autumn, at Fåvang/Strande by I Harsten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ystevasshornet - More og Romsdal*


Drivdalsvatnet med utsikt by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Scenery of Aurlandsfjord








http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/photo/2016-08/04/c_135563949_9.htm


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergsbotn viewpoint, Senja Island - Fylke Troms*



Bergsbotn viewpoint by Airborne., on Flickr


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Aurlandsfjord, July 21, 2016http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/photo/2016-08/04/c_135563949.htm


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jølster - Sogn og Fjordane*


Jølster by Njål_N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bessenggen - Oppland Fylke*


besseggen by Veronica Ek, on Flickr


----------



## Correa_ (Aug 5, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sogge - More og Romsdal*


valley view II by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jostalbreen - More og Romsdal*


Jostalbreen (1 of 1)-2 by Udo van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amli - Aust Adger Fylke*


Åmli by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lom - Oppland Fylke*


Lom, Norway by Marcel Moré, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bringe - Sogn og Fjordane*


14th December by MargitHylland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hardangervidda national parl - central southern Norway*


Hardangervidda. by Hans Veuger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Voss - Hordaland*


voss - norway by Greenes Music, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skejeggedal - Hordaland*


Water cycle... by Bent Inge Ask, on Flickr


----------



## Hania22 (Aug 13, 2016)

wooow what a nice place, i ve have been never seen this beautiful country,.,.,this is my favorite place


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Myrdal - Sogn og Fjordane
*

Flam Railway - Flam to Myrdal - Norway - Summer 2012 by Maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stranda*


-2-9 by Thorleif Rødland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gyrinos Lake - Buskerud Fylke*


Gyrinosvatn - Gyrinos Lake by Christoffer Brekne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fjell - Hordaland*


Utsikt fra Fjell festning - View from Fjell Fortress by Kenneth Gjesdal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Andenes - Vesteralen*


Andenes, Norway by Jake Marx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flåm - Flåmsdalen*


Flåm, Norway by Garrett Rock, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Mo I Rana, Nordland*


Mo by balsamia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* River Glomåga in Nordland*


Waves of Stone by Trond Strømme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Røros, Sør-Trøndelag*


The Røros Series #48 by Kai Krog Halse, on Flickr


----------



## Jackkr (Nov 23, 2015)

I have seen all the images which are shared in this thread by all the members. Al l of these images is wonderful and attention-grabbing. First time, I have seen the beautiful images of this region. After seeing these images, I am keen to explore this region personally as soon a possible.


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Helgelandsbrua, Nordland*


Helgelandsbrua by Frode...., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lauvsnes/Flatanger - Nord Trondelag*


Panorama view by Kjetil , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unstad, Lofoten*


Norway by Mark McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Træna, Nordland*


Island Traena (2012) by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Wonderful pictures guys, great work! :applause: 

*Junkerdalen - Nordland County*

Solvågtinden i Junkerdal Foto: Bård Selfors by Statskog SF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hemsedal - Buskerud Bylke*


DSC_0427 by Leo Postma, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bogstadvannet, Oslo*


End of swan week by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Molde - More og Romsdal*


Skolmelia by Tove Berget, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Geiranger

If i could stay in this moment forever by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Gamlehaugen - Hordaland County*


Norway by David Millican, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lifjell Mountain *


Everland by Ole Petter Rust, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Viking ship - Tønsberg, Vestfold County*


Vikingskip - Norway by Atle Slettingdalen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gudvangen - Nordaland*

Gudvangen viilage by König, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kristiansand - Vest Agder County*


Downtown Kristiansand by Paul Benoit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinsarvik*

Kinsarvik, Norway by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Nupen outside Harstad - Troms County*


Aurora Borealis Reflection (Norway) by Frank S. Andreassen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Senja Island - Troms County*


Senja scenery by Frank S. Andreassen, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Aldra, Nordland*


Aldra by Simon Dubreuil, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Trolltunga (my own photo)
Trolltunga by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Vika - Troms County*


Arctic Coast II (Explored) by Frank S. Andreassen, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Glomfjord, Nordland*


Glomfjord by Roald A, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Senjahopen - Troms Fylke*


Juli29_ 711_713 by Anders, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Urnes stavkyrkje (stavechurch) Sognefjorden*


IMGP1617_HDR by Jarle Kvam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kabelvaag - Nordaland*


Membrillo by Mountain Partnership at FAO, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Preikestolen (Pulpit Rock)

My own photo (it's also me in the photo)
Pulpit Rock by Matt Doran, on Flickr

Read my guide to hiking Pulpit Rock and other hikes in Norway: https://skyaboveus.com/climbing-hiking/Pulpit-Rock-Hike-Guide


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bremnes - Troms County*


Aurora View (Explored) by Frank S. Andreassen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Atnsjøen - Hedmark County*


Atnsjoen viewpoint by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skardhaug - Sogn og Fjordane*


61.387444 N 7.364967 E by Johnny Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bergen - Hordaland County*


Retirement Home in Bergen by Charn High ISO Low IQ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sognefjord - Sogn og Fjordane*


Feigum by Sognefjord by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*In the Stavanger area - Rogaland County*


The old church by Thomas Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gaustatoppen*


And then heaven opened it´s doors... by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Hamn, Senja - Troms*


Hamn i Senja 6c by Bilderschreiber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dalsnibba - More og Romsdal*


Norway nature by Steffen Østli, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ålesund - Møre og Romsdal*


20160823-P8230061 by Roger Strand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Drove - Oppland Fylke*


NO - Dovrefjell - Avsjøen und Blåberget by Jan vdBk, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Nord Lenangen - Troms*


6L9A3825-33.jpg by Arne Widding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dombass - Oppland Fylke *


Green lake by Morten Ødegaard, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tromsø - Troms*


Tromsø in Norway by Kurt-Are Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Winter is coming by Ole-Anders Beck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Akershus festning by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, incredible landascapes!


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Falketind - Sogn og Fjordane *


IMG_6740.jpg by Tor Martin Iversen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Svalbard*


Polar Bear Family by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mjosa lake*


100_1269 by Martin Boswell, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Autumn colors in Northern Norway*


Untitled by Unni Lillehaug Lorentsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vindhellavegen, old road - Sogn og Fjordanes*


Vindhellavegen - Lærdal by Sogn og Fjordane fylkeskommune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dombass - Oppland Fylke*


IMG_0431 by Migelson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vassbygdi - Sogn og Fjordane*


Aurlandsdalen by Catherina Starzhinska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurlandsdalen - Aurland*


Aurlandsdalen by daniel.schmierer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

*Ballstad, Lofoten*


Arctic Orange | Ballstad, Lofoten, Norway by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Reindalsseter - More og Romsdal*


Near Reindalsseter by Herman Beun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Straumen - Nord Trodenlag*


Straumen by Ingolf Zeiner Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roros - Sør-Trøndelag* 


Røros, Norway by Kjell Joar Lien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rjukan town view and Gaustatoppen mount - Telemark Fylke*


Gaustatoppen by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* farmland in Geiranger fjord - More og Romsdal*


Norwegian farmland by Roymond Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rombaksbotn dal - Nordland*


Rombaksbotn dal by Jan-Roger Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Selbusjøen lake - Sor Trondelag*


Selbu og Selbusjøen by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaegervatnet, Lyngen Alps*


Jaegervatnet, Lyngen Alps by Nicola Greaves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Breivikeidet - Troms Fylke*


Breivik by O.E. Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

*Lofoten*

midnight sun lofoten by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snoehetta Mount - Oppland Fylke*


Snoehetta, 2286 m by Marina G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ystenestinden - More og Romsdal*


Ystenestinden og Ystenesdalen fra Molladalsida by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jotunheimen natioanl park *


Jotunheimen 2009 by Haakon Dagestad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heddersvatn - Telemark Fylke*


Heddersvatn by jeff kauffmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vinjefjord*


Vinjefjord, Norway by Geoff Chalcraft, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Vatnvatnet, Bodø, Nordland*









Source: Wikimedia


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*
Vassfaret Bear Park
Where were bears living in the wilderness right up to 1972 in Vassfaret. The bear park has recreated Vassfaret with animals in their proper element. Here you can get close to bears, elk and roe deer, and there are guided tours every day. Children may feed the animals and do other activities in the park. - Southern Norway. *


cubs climbing by Edwin van Stenis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ramstaddalen - More og Romsdal*


Ramstaddalen from above by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jotunheimen Mountains
*

Untitled by Terje Valen Høihjelle, on Flickr


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful...


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ersfjordbotn - Troms Fylke*


Ersfjordbotn by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grong - Nord Trondelag*


Utsikt fra storhusfjellet by Grong Kommune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spitsbergen - Svalbard*


Spitsbergen - Svalbard by northbound trail, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hommelvik - Trondelag*


Hommelvik by R.Solberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Damvann lake - Vestfold Fylke*


Damvann lake by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Senja, Norway









Credits : Tomas Havel
​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austad Setesdal*


Austad Setesdal 171015 (2) by Geir Daasvatn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Favang - Oppland Fylke*


Gudbrandsdalen autumn, at Fåvang/Strande by I Harsten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grimstad - Aust Adger*


173 Grimstad, church snow by César Asensio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sundvollen - Buskerud Fylke*


View on the lake by Roman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volda = More og Romsdal*


Rolige Volda -|- The village & fjord by Erling Sivertsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haugesund*


Haugesund, Norway. by Roar Bævre Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rjukan - Telemark Fylke*


View of Rjukan from Gvepseborg by ausfi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Solvorn - Sogn og Fjordane
*

habitants by Caeduiker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vagano - Oppland Fylke
*

61.881175 N 9.095572 E by Johnny Cat, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Trondheim - Sør-Trøndelag*









Source: Columbusline.com


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skei-Utvlk-olden- Briksal-Briksdalsbreen-Stryn-Dalsnibbal-Geiranger*


Skei-Utvlk-olden- Briksal-Briksdalsbreen-Stryn-Dalsnibbal-Geiranger by Jill Liu, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Reine, Nordland*
Dreaming of Reine by hpd-fotografy, on Flickr
*Lofoten*
Fog Over Selfjorden (explored) by hpd-fotografy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lla - Oslo Fylke*


Norway (211 of 631).jpg by Richard Bitting, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

jose l. said:


> *Lla - Oslo Fylke*



Not totally sure where that is, but it's not Oslo - that's for sure.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krokhaug - Hedmark Fylke*



Utsikt mot Rondane med Grimse (?) som renner forbi by Harald Wesenberg, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Lofoten*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1065167/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oppdal - Trondelag*


Autumn colors in Oppdal by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snåsa - Nord Trondelag*


NO - Snåsa, Nordlandsbanen - Di4 651 by Jan vdBk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siverag - Rogaland*


NSB El17 by Richard Latten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestfossen - Buskerud Fylke*


Vestfossen by Horst Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fjell - Hedmark Fylke*


Untitled by MargitHylland, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Jose collect photos in such a good taste and he gets better...


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm glad you like it.....:cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fredvang - Nordland
*

2014-07-22 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Husoy - Troms Fylke*


Øyfjorden by flickr.Marcus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lysebotn - Rogaland*


Lysebotn by Siggi007, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Reine, Lofoten*
Reine / Lofoten Winter Panorama by Florian Köhler, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Tromsø*









https://www.pinterest.com/holyhelle/home-tromsø/


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Reine*

Reine is a fishing village and the administrative centre of the municipality of Moskenes in Nordland county.









https://photographers.ua/photo/1036497/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siljan - Telemark fylke*


Siljan by Oddleif Halvorsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hvarnes - Vestfold Fylke*


dsc06307.jpg by gunnsteinlye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skatval - Stjørdal*


Farmers paradise by Vegar Ravlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern Jeløy- Ostfold*


Local fog at Southern Jeløy by Kjetil Palmquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gronoya - Nordland*


Fra toppen av Grønøy by Kim G. Skytte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Romsdalseggen - More og Romsdal*


Romsdalen fra Romsdalseggen by Tormod Fauskrud, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kjerringvikstraumen - Nordland*


Kjerringvikstraumen by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Not everyone knows where the counties are located in Norway, of course, so here is an overview map 


Counties of Norway by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bøvertun, Lom - Oppland*


Bøvertun, Lom, Norway. by laila rusten, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bergen - Hordaland*


Brick by brick by *JRFoto*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hvarnes - Vestfold Fylke*


dsc04000.jpg by gunnsteinlye, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Flisa forest - Hedmark*


Deep into the Flisa forest (Explored) by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Inderøy, Nord Trøndelag*


"In the inner fjords" by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bergen - Hordaland*


Bergen, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

old days, a milestone in offshore world








]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Byneset - Trondheim*


Byneset 160515-4w Kveld by Jon Rokseth, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Røros - Sør Trøndelag*


Røros by Nils W Torstensen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tønsberg - Vestfold*


The Blue Blue Tønsberg (Explored) by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leinbakken - Sor Trondelag*


Leinbakken by Helena, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Renndølsetra - Innerdalen, Møre og Romsdal county.


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Rugsund, Sogn og Fjordane*


Rugsund, Nordfjord by stigkk, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Telemark Canal/Telemarkskanalen - Telemark*


MS Henrik Ibsen i kanalen by Dalen Hotel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brensholmen - Troms Fylke*


Untitled by Marcel Moré, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestre Slidre - Oppland*


Vestre Slidre (15) by tore22, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Svolvær, Lofoten - Nordland*


Svolvær, Lofoten, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nyheim - Sor Trondelag*



Byneset 150517-12 Gaulosen by Jon Rokseth, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Fredrikstad, Østfold.









https://www.visitoestfold.com/no/fredrikstad-og-hvaler/Gamlebyen/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Loshavn, Vest-Agder. 









https://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loshavn


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Hardanger bridge with the Eid fjord below, Hordaland.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bergen from above, Hordaland.









http://blogg.wideroe.no/vart-aller-forste-jetfly-direktefly-bergen-nord-norge/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Lardal, Vestfold.









http://www.geoparken.no/geologisk-tidslinje/de-siste-millioner-aar


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Vang in Valdres - Oppland*









Source: Photographer Rune Hammerstad


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Oslo, Frogner Park:*

Oslo: Part of thre Vigeland sculptural group in Frogner Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*On the road between Hemsedal and Oslo*


Norwegian Lake by Garry Davies, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*2 videos*












(Very nice timelapse scenes in the last video, but don't know if I agree 100% with his top ten list. The guy 
seems to have a tendency to choose, or maybe he wants to promote, off the beaten path-places. But very nice scenes though!)


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norangs fjord - More og Romsdal*


On top of the world..almost by James Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Gygrestolen - Telemark*









Source: The site Norwaytravelguide.no - photographer _*CH Fine Art Photography*_


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ålesund - More og Romsdal*


I see no eclipse by James Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## bagongbryan09 (Jan 20, 2009)

jose l. said:


> *Norangs fjord - More og Romsdal*
> 
> 
> On top of the world..almost by James Kennedy, on Flickr


nice picture!


----------



## bagongbryan09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nando_ros said:


> *Geirangerfjord, Møre og Romsdal*
> 
> 
> A big view by Jay Daley, en Flickr


stunning!


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Fjord landscape in April*


Fjord by Noël DIAS, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Låtefossen, Odda, Hordaland*


Låtefossen / Odda, Hordaland, Norway by Alex Hait, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Standal, Møre og Romsdal*


Standal by Roger Strand, en Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Trolltunga, Norway

Trolltunga by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bergen*



Bergen, Norway by Eirik Johannessen, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Trondheim, Sør-Trøndelag*


Trondheim by Nikolai Melseth Flaaen, en Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sommarøy, Troms*


Norway, Sommaroy by powell (pl), on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Serenity of Norway by Hendrik Anne Zwart, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Setesdal, Aust-Agder.









http://www.vivowallpaper.com/wallpaper/valle-83625


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Hovdsundet, Nordland.









http://www.renatesreiser.com/hovdsundet-nordnorsk-paradis/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Rondane, Hedmark*


Standing on the shoulders of giants by Espen Brustuen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tangvåg, Lofoten. Nordland*


Norway by Mark McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tønsberg, Vestfold*


Tønsberg by night I by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Valdres, Oppland*


IMGP0447_HDR by Jarle Kvam, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Narvik, Nordland*


Aurora in Narvikfjellet by Jan-Arne Pettersen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Movika, Sogn og Fjordane*


Movika---Førde by Njål_N, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tromsø, Troms*


Tromsø by night - Norway by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Raet Nationalpark, Arendal, Aust-Agder *


IMGP6699-Edit by Jarle Kvam, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Godøy, Møre og Romsdal*


Godøy by Roger Strand, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bergen, Hordaland*


Bergen by Terje T, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bunesfjorden, Nordland*


Vindstad beginning of Bunesfjorden by Maurizio Lolli, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Skrubbahaugen, Rogaland*


Skrubbahaugen by Justinas Kondrotas, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Jenvaker, Oppland*


Fog by Roman, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Reine, Nordland*


Fire and Ice by Mark McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Byneset, Sør-Trøndelag*


Utsikt mot Byneset fra Børsøra by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tromsø, Troms*


Domkirche by Mikesch.75, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Somewhere north in the country*


Northen Norway by Frantz robert Konradsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Olden* Sogn og Fjordane


Olden Fjord by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Haugesund* Rogaland


Haugesund, Norway by Vest der ute, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sjusjøen* Hedmark


Can't Wait For Winter by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ullsfjorden* Troms

- Arrival of the local ferryboat at Breivikeidet crossing the foggy Ullsfjorden. The summits of the Lyngsalps are enlighten by the first sun rays of the year after a two-months long dark period. 


Out of the mist by Christian Uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Nesstraumen, Flakstadøya* Nordland


Lovely Lofoten by Sarah Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Myrkdalen* Hordaland


Myrkdalen by Erik Hofseth, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Reine* Nordland


Three Minutes Before Sunrise by Max Rive - Photo Tours, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Senja* Troms


Mefjord by Bernt Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Myrane* Telemark


Cabin in winter wonder land... by Bent Inge Ask, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Odderøya* Vest-Agder


Odderøya kl. 17. Christmas Eve by Gorm Helge Grønli Rudschinat, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Rondane* Hedmark


River with autumn colors by Robin Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Munkebu Hut, Lofoten*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Senja* Troms


Emerald Reflection by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Trondheim* Trøndelag


Trondheim fra Gløshaugen by Hans Peter Asphaug, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Hamnøy*









https://photographers.ua/photo/zhittya-pid-goroyu-1215975/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Runde* Sunnmøre


Runde Norway Noorwegen GijsLeusink Natuurfotografie by gijs leusink1, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Jørsø* Østfold


August09_drone__0044 by Anders, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

* Kalandsvatnet * Hordaland


Sunrise , Kalandsvatnet by 2000stargazer, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ringebu* Oppland


stavkirke de Ringebu [Norway] by Vins 64, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Senja*









https://photographers.ua/photo/zub-stirchit-iz-zemli-nad-golovoyu-mryaka-1158063/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ålesund* Møre og Romsdal


Ålesund by Jonny Brevik, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Hardangerfjord*









https://photographers.ua/photo/pro-dzerkala-604976/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Haugesund, Rogaland*


Kaien by Jarl-Erik Storesund, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Borgund Stave Church | Borgund stavkyrkje*



> Borgund Stave Church was built in the 12th century with later additions and restorations.











https://photographers.ua/photo/stavkirka-borgund-593006/


More pics: http://haidamac.org.ua/2011/12/borgund/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Arendal, Aust-Agder*


Arendal-00012.jpg by JamesPDeans.co.uk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tvindefossen, Hordaland*


Trollafossen / Tvindefossen by Tobias Barz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kviby, Finnmark*


White is beautiful by Sizun Eye, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Reine, Nordland county, Lofoten*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyMaksimenko/album/79137/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Reine, Nordland county, Lofoten*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyMaksimenko/album/79137/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Senja*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyMaksimenko/album/79137/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Trolltunga (Troll tongue), Hordaland County*









https://photographers.ua/SvetlanaKazina/album/62371/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Storseisundet Bridge*









https://photographers.ua/ViktoriaHashukFireOrb/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Senja*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/album/74198/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Finnsnes*









https://photographers.ua/photo/tishina-belaya-noch-finnsnes-norvegiya-1210744/


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Nystuen, Oppland* - Filefjell


Nystuen by Hans Christian Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Nigardsbreen (the Nigard Glacier)*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/81624/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Nærøyfjord*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/81624/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Skjervsfossen Waterfall*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/81624/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Northern Lights in Reine (Nordland County, Lofoten)*









https://photographers.ua/ChabrovAndreyChabrov/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Uttakleiv Beach, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*

Northern Light at the Uttakleiv Beach









https://wp.bohan.co/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Flåm Line, Sogn og Fjordane County, Western Norway*









https://www.visitflam.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/album/74523/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Jotunheimen National Park*









https://norway.nordicvisitor.com/travel-guide/attractions/east-norway/jotunheimen-national-park/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Reine, Lofoten, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/ChabrovAndreyChabrov/album/65328/


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Gaustatoppen, Tinn, Telemark*
(The Gausta peak, 1883m, tallest mountain in Telemark and said to have the widest view in area, of all mountains in Norway - seen from Solstien)


Gaustatoppen by Oda Bhar, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Glomma river


Farm at Glomma (river) by Bent Kverme, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Oslo


Oslo by Askjell, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/Vyacheslav13/album/82288/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Røros, Trøndelag


Røros by Akbe, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Skagsanden Beach, Flakstad, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*

Northern Light at the Skagsanden Beach









https://photographers.ua/BabkaYoshka/album/60354/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Two rockets were launched from Andøya Space Center. Auroral Zone Upwelling Rocket Experiment.

*Senja island, Troms*


AZURE Vapor Tracers over Norway by swap_82, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Svolvær, Lofoten, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/BabkaYoshka/album/69596/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Tromsø, Troms


Norway by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A small chapel in Træna, Nordland


Bergen_Stamsund_2018_00246_AuroraHDR2018-edit_0.jpg by Richard Brunsvold, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Henningsvær, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/BabkaYoshka/album/69596/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Senjahopen, Troms


senjahopen 080 by lars farstad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Arendal, Aust-Agder


Trefoldighetskirken Arendal by Øyvind Bjerkholt, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Lindesnes, Unnerøy, Vest-Agder


Unnerøy by Ivan Mæland, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Svolvær, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/BabkaYoshka/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lofoten, Nordland County*

Northern Light at the Lofoten Archipelago









https://photographers.ua/BabkaYoshka/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A farm in Gudbrandsdalen, Oppland


Into the weather by Amund Grytting, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Trondheim, Trøndelag


trondheim_norway-991601 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Huldefossen, Sogn og Fjordane


Huldefossen Waterfall Førde, Norway by Xen Riggs, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Værøy, Nordland


Vår på Værøy by Tom Torstensen, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Village of Husøy, Troms County*









https://photographers.ua/photo/mistchko-na-vodi-1237971/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Holmøy, Sogn og Fjordane


Holmøy med rød hytte by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Sund, Hordaland


"Reflection" by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Flåm, Sogn og Fjordane


Norway. by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Oslo


Lambda Bjørvika (22) by tore22, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Senja island, Troms


Tranquil morning by Leif Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Fyksesund, Hordaland


Fyksesund by Siggi007, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Flakstad, Nordland


Lofoten Norway by Eric Zumstein, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Senja, Troms


2019-05-07_Senja Island, Norway by Jeremy-Christine, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Ofoten, Nordland


White-tailed Eagle by Espen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Svalbard


See you later. by Mariya Ka, on Flickr


A Bear and His Meal by Chase Dekker, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Fredvang Bridges, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*


















https://photographers.ua/NikolayS/album/32350/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Reine, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayS/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Reine, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayS/album/32350/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Norwegian Sea*


PAS_0099 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Henningsvær, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayS/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Tromsø, Troms County*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayDmitruk/album/21158/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sognefjord (near Flåm), Sogn og Fjordane County, Western Norway*









https://photographers.ua/VladimirKozyuk/album/46087/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Fishing Village of Bleik, Andøy Municipality, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/photo/marsianskoe-poberezhje-1185113/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayS/album/83341/


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Bygland - Aust-Agder*
_Byglandsfjorden lake_

DB Bjoren by Visit Sørlandet, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Justøya, Lillesand - Aust-Agder*
_Village of Brekkestø on Justøya island_

Brekkestø, Lillesand by Gorm Helge Grønli Rudschinat, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Grimstad - Aust-Agder*

Grimstad by Gorm Helge Grønli Rudschinat, on Flickr



Grimstad by Gorm Helge Grønli Rudschinat, on Flickr



Grimstad gjestehavn by Visit Sørlandet, on Flickr



Grimstad by Visit Sørlandet, on Flickr



Grimstad, Norway July 2017 A by DAVID DLUGO, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Eiken - Vest-Agder*
Desember 2017 by Lars Verket, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Tvedestrand - Aust-Agder*

From Tvedestrand in the south of Norway by Lars-Erik Nilsson, on Flickr



Tvedestrand by kebnekaise, on Flickr



Tvedestrand by kebnekaise, on Flickr



Tvedestrand by Ingvald Ingebretsen, on Flickr


*Holmen, Lyngør - Aust-Agder*
_a bit north of Tvedestrand by boat_
Holmen by Alessandro Rossini, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Reine, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayS/album/83341/


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Finnmark*


2014_Aug_Finnmark-53 by Alf Sollund, on Flickr



2014_Aug_Finnmark-58 by Alf Sollund, on Flickr



Finnmark by Nitram_1972, on Flickr


*Gjesvær - Finnmark*


gjesvaer finnmark nordkap norway by e. stadtmann, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*One of two Fredvang Bridges, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayS/album/83341/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Svolvær, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayS/album/83341/


----------



## Mr.T (Jul 21, 2006)

It makes me happy to see photos of one of my favorite countries, where I'd love to call home one day. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Fishing Village of Stamsund, Vestvågøy Municipality, Nordland County*









DSC_2999 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Trolltunga (Troll Tongue), Hordaland County*









https://photographers.ua/MihalyukSergey/album/68356/


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Flying over Norway - 1HR Ambient Drone Film* + Music by Nature Relaxation™





Youtube


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Åndalsnes, Rauma Municipality, Møre og Romsdal County*









https://photographers.ua/VolodimirShevchuk/album/83340/


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Roadtrip in spring - Southwest coast of Norway*

Roadtrip in Spring by Jan Folke Rørvik, on Flickrc


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Nærøyfjorden - Sogn og Fjordane*


Norway by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

*Sykkylven - Møre og Romsdal*


Picturesque mountains reflecting in Sykkylvsfjord, Norway by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Hamnøy, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/Vyacheslav13/album/82288/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Tafjord - Møre og Romsdal


_DSC2078 by J. F., on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Tromsø - Troms


Norway March 2019 95 by Tim Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Olden - Sogn og Fjordane


Olden by Daniel Bull, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Sunndal - Møre og Romsdal


Sunndal by Gjermund Svinsås, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Merdø Island, Aust-Agder*


IMGP4937-Edit by Jarle Kvam, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Steigen, Nordland*


Steigen area by Petra Schneider, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Røros, Trøndelag*


Røros in Winter by Adelheid Smitt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kamøyvær, Finnmark*


Kamøyvær by Kjell-Bendik Pedersen, en Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*BERGEN NORWAY*


Bergen Norway by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Flåm Railway Norway*


Flåm Railway Norway by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Olden Norway*


Oldedalen Valley Olden Norway by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Bergen Norway*


Waterfront Offices Bergen Norway by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Stavenger Norway*


Queen Elizabeth by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Frogner Parken in Oslo:*

Frogner Park, Oslo by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Olden Norway*


Olden Norway by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Dwellings alongside Nærøyfjord by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Olden Norway*


Olden Norway by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Reisadalen / Troms


On the road in Reisadalen by Reidar Trekkvold, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Senjahopen / Troms


Aerial Senjahopen by Daniel Haussmann, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Ålesund


Ålesund seen from Mount Aksla by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Gjende / Innlandet


Lake Gjende, Norway by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Røkenes / Troms


Midnight at Rokenes by Reidar Trekkvold, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Kristiansand / Agder


Lundsbrua, Kristiansand, Norway by Gorm Helge Grønli Rudschinat, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Atlanterhavsveien (Atlantic Road) / Utheim / Møre og Romsdal


Norge. by John E Axelsson..... Thank you....Thank you., on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Bremnes / Bømlo island / Vestland


Sommerkveld ♥ by Ranveig Marie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Oslo


Norway. Oslo. by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Tysfjord / Nordland


Tysfjord ferry by Jens Vinsrygg, on Flickr


----------



## tupungato (Aug 5, 2011)

*Steinstalsfossen waterfall*

Steinstalsfossen waterfall in Norway
You can walk a trail behind the waterfall. Like in Lord of the Rings 









(my photo)


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

- This is very iconic Norwegian. These are the same kind of horses that the Norwegian vikings used.


Norwegian symbol by Cecilie Sønsteby, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Fjord near Ålesund / Møre og Romsdal


fjord by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Eidfjord, view on MS Rotterdam


MS Rotterdam by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hunneset / Volda / Møre og Romsdal


Hunneset by Askjell, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Gamlebyen / Viken


Gamlebyen by Kenneth, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hjørundfjorden / Møre og Romsdal


Fjords by Askjell, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Storvann / Troms


Cold winterlandscape by Reidar Trekkvold, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Frogner / Oslo


Arquitectura Frogner Oslo by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A place on the railway line to Bergen


Norway. by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Henningsvær / Lofoten / Nordland


Lofoten by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Oksøy / Agder


View of Oksøy lighthouse by Gorm Helge Grønli Rudschinat, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Bergen / Vestland


A509 Bergen / Norway by Ulrich Scharwächter, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Vøringfossen / Vestland


Where Waterfalls meander down through the rocks by Mark PARADOX, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Volda / Møre og Romsdal


Volda by Askjell, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Okshornan / Senja island / Troms


Devils Teeth (Okshornan) by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Aurland / Vestland


The fjord near Gudvangen by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Grimstad / Agder


Grimstad by César Asensio, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Langøya / Nordland


Langøya reflections by 802701, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Hamnøy, Lofoten, Nordland County*









https://photographers.ua/photo/nich-vidhodit-den-narodzhuietsya-1248942/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hammerfest / Finnmark


Hemmerfest by Roman, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Visdalen / Juvasshøe / Innlandet


Juvasshøe by Jorge Falck Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Luster / Vestland


❦ May 2018 vs April 2019 ❦ by Ranveig Marie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Kristiansund / Møre og Romsdal


Kristiansund by Kjell Jøran Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Fantoft / Vestland


Fantoft stave Church by Jorge Falck Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Svolvær, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*








https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko//


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*
















Yura Shevchenko 🇺🇦🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 (@yuriyshevchenko) • Instagram photos and videos


25K Followers, 521 Following, 542 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Yura Shevchenko 🇺🇦🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 (@yuriyshevchenko)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*








https://photographers.ua/Gordeev/album/76442/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County*








https://photographers.ua/Badimo


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Village of Stalheim, Hordaland County*








https://photographers.ua/DmitriySkvortsov/


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Oslo:

Colours in Frogner Park, Oslo by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sogndalstrand, Rogaland*

Sogndalstrand, Norway by Mark Langdon, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rjukandefossen, Viken*

IMG20145-Edit by Jarle Kvam, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Vardø, Troms og Finnmark*

Vardø kirke by Jan Holmebukt, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Aurlandsfjord*


Aurlandsfjord, Norway by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Oslo*

Oslo by Mats Anda, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Atlanterhavsveien*


Atlanterhavsveien, Norway by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## priyanka98188 (7 mo ago)

Like an extended sunset and sunrise all at once, the midnight sun in Norway paints the place with red and yellow hues. With the sun rising and setting only once every year on the poles, the capital has a lot more to offer than ceaseless sunny days.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Låtefossen*


Låtefossen, Norway by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Borgund stavkyrkje, Borgund*


Borgund stavkyrkje, Borgund, Norway by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------

